#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Про йогов-натхов

## Налджорпа

Друзья,
недавно узнал о традиции индуистских йогов-натхов, которые ведут начало от мастеров Матсиендранатха и Горакшанатха, которые одновременно являются махасидхами в буддийской тантрической традиции. У меня вопрос к знающим: как такое может быть? Либо индуисты "притянули к себе" буддийских просветленных, либо мастера действительно практиковали вне всяких традиций. Но ведь между Будда-Дхармой и шиваизмом серьёзная разница во взглядах, мастера не могли учить им одновременно...

----------


## Ануруддха

Если принять теорию проф. Торчинова, что махасиддхи обменивались идеями с индуистскими йогинами то тогда нет никакого противоречия в том что их принимают в той и другой традиции.

_Махасиддхи были прежде всего практиками, йогинами, которых интересовало именно скорейшее достижение религиозной цели, а не схоластические тонкости интерпретации Дхармы и ставшие самоцелью бесконечные дискуссии о них в монастырских центрах. Йогины — махасиддхи не связывали себя принятием формальных обетов, вели свободный образ жизни и даже внешне, своими длинными волосами (а иногда и бородами), отличались от бритых монахов (интересно, что и сейчас во время совершения тантрических ритуалов в дацанах Монголии и Бурятии ламы-монахи надевают на свои бритые или коротко подстриженные головы парики с характерной прической йогинов Ваджраяны, становясь при этом временно как бы мирянами). Не имея догматических предубеждений, они свободно общались с такими же, как и они, индуистскими йогинами, презревшими ограничения брахманской ортодоксии, что приводило к неограниченному обмену идеями и методами йогической практики. По-видимому, именно в этой среде и формировались приемы и образы, характерные для тантр класса наивысшей йоги (расцвет движения махасиддхов — X — XI века), усвоенные много позднее и в не совсем полном объеме и монастырским буддизмом._
Введение в буддологию
Торчинов Е.А.

----------

И л ь я (02.06.2013)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Махасиддхи просто практиковали Дхарму. Не было понятий (различий) буддизм-индуизм. Да и сегодня если копнуть, то в принципе нет разницы. Есть просто методы и возрения Дхармы приводящие к просветлению и не приводящие. Хотя у индуистов тоже есть свои реализации, например достижения допустим состояния шивы-мехешвары. Если у них такая цель (идам), что тут скажешь.

В Индии есть "институт" Тилопы. Прямая линия от Тилопы, вне "буддийской" линии передачи в нашем понимании. Да, они практикуют Демчога, стремятся достичь состояния Ваджрадхары, используют Махамадру. И у них нет никакого упоминания ни о каких буддизмах, индуизмах... даже о Будде Шакьямуни особо упоминаний нет. 
Их Линия проста: Ваджрадхара - Тилопа - и т.д. последующие ученики (ну нет там Наропы).
Возможно их практика была как раз привнесена в Буддизм через Наропу, который как известно был Пандитом Наланды.
Если внимательно почитать жития 84 махасиддхов, то там говориться о множестве талантливых учеников... не обязательно что их линии пришли в Тибет, они спокойно продолжаются в самой Индии вне всяких буддизмов и индуизмов.

----------

И л ь я (02.06.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

"Махасиддхи просто практиковали Дхарму. Не было понятий (различий) буддизм-индуизм. "
"Если внимательно почитать жития 84 махасиддхов, то там говориться о множестве талантливых учеников... не обязательно что их линии пришли в Тибет, они спокойно продолжаются в самой Индии вне всяких буддизмов и индуизмов."
А что по этому поводу сказали бы Ваши Учителя  :Smilie: 

Просто практиковать дхарму без "буддизмов и индуизмов" вряд ли получиться, а если получиться то результатом будет далеко не просветление. Можно к примеру демоном родиться,  прецеденты были.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

практикуя "буддизм" тоже можно дэмоном стать... вон - параллельную тему посмотрите про НКТ и пресловутого чувака в шапке архата верхом на льве и кривым ножом в руке

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ННР однажды отвечая на вопрос ВП так и сказал:  
"Будда не говорил - "вот - мы буддисты, и мы практикуем буддизм""

----------


## Налджорпа

> Махасиддхи просто практиковали Дхарму. Не было понятий (различий) буддизм-индуизм. Да и сегодня если копнуть, то в принципе нет разницы. Есть просто методы и возрения Дхармы приводящие к просветлению и не приводящие. Хотя у индуистов тоже есть свои реализации, например достижения допустим состояния шивы-мехешвары. Если у них такая цель (идам), что тут скажешь.
> 
> В Индии есть "институт" Тилопы. Прямая линия от Тилопы, вне "буддийской" линии передачи в нашем понимании. Да, они практикуют Демчога, стремятся достичь состояния Ваджрадхары, используют Махамадру. И у них нет никакого упоминания ни о каких буддизмах, индуизмах... даже о Будде Шакьямуни особо упоминаний нет...


Непонятно... А зачем им достигать состояния Ваджрадхары и использовать Махамудру, если они не стремяться постичь истинную природу ума? А постижение природы ума - это учение Будды. Это что, по-ихнему значит цель не важна, важен сам процесс?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Если они не стремяться постичь истинную природу ума? А постижение природы ума - это учение Будды.


Я не сказал что они не стремятся постичь истинную природу ума.
Мой пост говорит о формальной принадлежности к традиции.
Да и буддизм разве ввел копирайт на постижение природы ума?

В случае с традицией Тилопы мы имеем дело просто с аутентичной тантрической линией Тилопы, его учеников вне контекста тибетского буддизма.

Другой пример. В Тибете до времен 5-го ДЛ традиция Ньингма существовала как не формальное образование - просто практиков последователей лнии Падмасамбхавы. Они не именовали себя Ньингма и вообще себя как либо не выделяли. И лишь 5-й ДЛ попросил Гьюрме Мингьюра Дорже объединить эти учения в формальную традицию. 
Вот так вот.

----------


## Dondhup

> практикуя "буддизм" тоже можно дэмоном стать... вон - параллельную тему посмотрите про НКТ и пресловутого чувака в шапке архата верхом на льве и кривым ножом в руке


Можно, если мотивация неправильная.

----------


## Dondhup

> ННР однажды отвечая на вопрос ВП так и сказал:  
> "Будда не говорил - "вот - мы буддисты, и мы практикуем буддизм""


Будда в своей практике опирался на Учение Будд прошлого.
Соотвественно принимал Будды, Дхарму и Сангху как Высшее Прибежище,  соотвественно был буддистом (согласно Ламрим ченмо).
Буддист - это просто принятое в руссом языке обозначение живого существа,  принявшего Прибежище и практикующего Учение Будды. Как любое обозначение слово "буддист" лишено самосущности.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Я не сказал что они не стремятся постичь истинную природу ума.
> Мой пост говорит о формальной принадлежности к традиции.
> Да и буддизм разве ввел копирайт на постижение природы ума?


Я понимаю так - постигаешь истинную природу ума-достигаешь состояния Будды. То есть, природа ума=состояние Будды. А судя по вашей логике, это может быть и не состояние Будды, а состояние Шивы например, или Брахмы?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не было понятий (различий) буддизм-индуизм. 
> Да и сегодня если копнуть, то в принципе нет разницы.


... Это, очевидно, цитата из Ошо или из кого-то еще "просветленного"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Может цитата из Мары  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> "Махасиддхи просто практиковали Дхарму. Не было понятий (различий) буддизм-индуизм. "
> "Если внимательно почитать жития 84 махасиддхов, то там говориться о множестве талантливых учеников... не обязательно что их линии пришли в Тибет, они спокойно продолжаются в самой Индии вне всяких буддизмов и индуизмов."


Если почитать жития махасиддх, то я думаю , они как-то не особо запаривались - что они практикуют: "буддизм" или "не буддизм", или ещё-какой-нить "-изм".






> А что по этому поводу сказали бы Ваши Учителя


Делайте ньондро и , что Гараб Дордже - тибетский учитель.
По вопросам (или запросам) - и ответы.

----------


## Dondhup

Любая тантрийские практика начинается с принятия Прибежища. Не стоит вводить новичков в заблуждение такими разговорами.

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати практика нендро то же.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Если почитать жития махасиддх, то я думаю , они как-то не особо запаривались - что они практикуют: "буддизм" или "не буддизм", или ещё-какой-нить "-изм".


Вот и я об этом же.

----------


## Калдэн

> Я понимаю так - постигаешь истинную природу ума-достигаешь состояния Будды. То есть, природа ума=состояние Будды. А судя по вашей логике, это может быть и не состояние Будды, а состояние Шивы например, или Брахмы?


Мы  сами не можем судить о состоянии Шивы, ибо им не обладаем. А только верим нашим учителям и трактатам, которые передаются уже из века в век, повторяются ламами и принимаются нами априори.

----------

И л ь я (02.06.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

ЛИЛАПА практиковал Хеваджра тантру, 
Варупа -  Ваджрайогиню  кажеться тоже в цикле Хэваджра-тантры
это только два первых примера
кстати о Шиве

" После этого Вирупа направился в страну Индра, где жили идолопоклонники. Там был, напри мер, сорокаметровый образ Шивы в виде «Великого Владыки», Махешвары. Вирупе предложили поклониться ему, но он ответил: «Старший брат не обязан кланяться младшему». Царь и его приближенные закричали, что убьют Вирупу, если он тут же не сделает поклонов. « Я не могу - это будет большой грех», - сказал Вирупа. « Пусть твой 'грех' падет на меня !» - рассмеялся царь. Когда мастер сложил руки и сделал простирание, огромная статуя раскололась пополам и раздался голос: « Я подчиняюсь тебе!» После клятвы колосс вновь стал целым, как и был. Местные жители посвятили Вирупе все дары, принесенные статуе Шивы, и обратились в Буддизм. "

----------


## Калдэн

> Любая тантрийские практика начинается с принятия Прибежища. Не стоит вводить новичков в заблуждение такими разговорами.


Если для такого новичка (особенно вставшему на путь Тантры) принятие Прибежища не означает  только получение красного шнурка и  нового экзотического тибетского имени, то он должен разобраться - что же всё-таки такое "принятие Прибежища".

----------


## Калдэн

> ЛИЛАПА практиковал Хеваджра тантру, 
> Варупа -  Ваджрайогиню  кажеться тоже в цикле Хэваджра-тантры
> это только два первых примера
> кстати о Шиве
> 
> " После этого Вирупа направился в страну Индра, где жили идолопоклонники. Там был, напри мер, сорокаметровый образ Шивы в виде «Великого Владыки», Махешвары. Вирупе предложили поклониться ему, но он ответил: «Старший брат не обязан кланяться младшему». Царь и его приближенные закричали, что убьют Вирупу, если он тут же не сделает поклонов. « Я не могу - это будет большой грех», - сказал Вирупа. « Пусть твой 'грех' падет на меня !» - рассмеялся царь. Когда мастер сложил руки и сделал простирание, огромная статуя раскололась пополам и раздался голос: « Я подчиняюсь тебе!» После клятвы колосс вновь стал целым, как и был. Местные жители посвятили Вирупе все дары, принесенные статуе Шивы, и обратились в Буддизм. "


Подобные истории я читал в школьные годы . Только там были древнегреческие идолы(статуи)  и первые христиане. Та же калька.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если для такого новичка (особенно вставшему на путь Тантры) принятие Прибежища не означает  только получение красного шнурка и  нового экзотического тибетского имени, то он должен разобраться - что же всё-таки такое "принятие Прибежища".


Говорить, что тантрийские йогины обрели состояние Будды практикуя что то отличное от Учения Будды это вводить людей в заблуждение.
Собственно Ваше дело что делать, а что не делать.

----------


## Dondhup

> Подобные истории я читал в школьные годы . Только там были древнегреческие идолы(статуи)  и первые христиане. Та же калька.


Для меня история жизни 84 махасиддхов это Дхарма.

----------


## Калдэн

> Говорить, что тантрийские йогины обрели состояние Будды практикуя что то отличное от Учения Будды это вводить людей в заблуждение.


Я этого никогда не говорил.

Также никогда не говорил: что вот, дескать,  наш путь - истинный , а все остальные - никуда не годятся.

----------


## Dondhup

Это хорошо.

Мне кажется, что прежде чем практиковать ану или ати йогу хорошо заложить основу, чтобы подобные поднятые в этой теме вопросы вообще не возникали.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Фиии.... а как тогда быть с Боном  :Smilie: )) ортодоксы мои ))) ?

----------


## Dondhup

Дордже, ты у меня спрашиваешь  :Smilie: ?
Это проблемы тех кто практикует бонпо  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

а вот интересно, я тоже практикую юндрунг бон наряду с буддизмом - и тут и там, мы считаем что достигаем состояния Будды.

----------


## Калдэн

> Фиии.... а как тогда быть с Боном )) ортодоксы мои ))) ?


Это уже  достаточномного обсуждалось на этом форуме. Для кого-то Бон - не буддизм, потому что  не от Гаутамы Шакьямуни.  А для кого-то это буддизм - так как путь к просветлению. Будда -Сангье(тиб.), Пробуждённый.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Это уже  достаточномного обсуждалось на этом форуме.


Да. я знаю и такое вопросы я обсуждаю на другом БФ (БФ -Бонском Форуме).

----------


## Dondhup

> а вот интересно, я тоже практикую юндрунг бон наряду с буддизмом - и тут и там, мы считаем что достигаем состояния Будды.


Я знаю что есть такая позиция  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Да. я знаю и такое вопросы я обсуждаю на другом БФ (БФ -Бонском Форуме).


К сожалению, здесь на данном форуме не создан такой раздел. Некоторые  "буддисты" наложили своё вето.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Хотя, допустим опираясь на слова ЕСДЛ (бон- одна из буддийских традиций Тибета) можно было бы создать такой раздел и благотворно влиять на последователей бон )) Возвращать в лоно )))))))

----------


## Калдэн

> Возвращать в лоно )))))))


Возвращать в лоно матушки  буддийской Церкви? )))))

----------


## Dondhup

Далай Лама.
Всем, кого это может касаться

"Традиция Бон обычно связывается с царством Шанг Шунг, которое было расположено вокруг горы Кайлас и в районе к западу Тибета вплоть до времени тибетского короля седьмого века Сонгцена Гампо. Мы, тибетцы, признаем Бон как древнюю, прирожденную религиозную и культурную традицию наших предков, которая является истоком и воплощением многих аспектов тибетской идентичности и стиля жизни. С приходом в Страну Снегов Буддизма, большинство тибетцев стали буддистами. Тем не менее, Бон остался и переживал периоды роста и возрождения, начиная с 11 века и вплоть до китайской оккупации его практиковали во многих частях страны.
Традиция Бон завещала сегодняшнему поколению могучее наследство обучения и тренировки в философии, монашеской дисциплине, ритуалах и медитации. Она поощряет сочетание изучения литературы, живых дебатов и личного размышления.
Бонские монастыри, их монахи и ламы, не меньше, чем их Буддийские соотечественники пострадали от того смятения, которое последовало за китайской оккупацией Тибета.
Горстка посвященных учителей несла ответственность за сохранение и продолжение духовных и культурных передач Бонпо.
Здесь, в изгнании в Индии, община Бонпо основала поселение в Доланджи, на холмах вокруг Соланы в штате Химачал Прадеш, где они прилагают усилия для сохранения стиля жизни Бонпо. Также как и четыре традиции тибетского Буддизма, община Бонпо избирает представителей в Ассамблею депутатов Тибетского народа.
Центром поселения является монастырь Таши Менри Линг, где молодые монахи получают полное традиционное обучение. В дополнение к классам грамматики, медицины, астрологии и поэзии они также получают и современное образование. Я лично видел, что студенты имеют хорошие способности и что монахи хорошо дисциплинированы. Поэтому я всегда рад любой помощи, которая может быть оказана этому монастырю.
(Подписано Е.С.Далай Ламой)
9 мая 2000г "

----------


## Dondhup

Те бонпо это не буддийская традиция, а древняя традиция Тибета.
Я спрашивал несколько геше из Дрепунга - ответ однозначный - практикуя бонпо невозможно достичь состояния Будды. 
Это не значит что нам нужно устраивать личные разборки и с теми кто как Дордже или Калден считают по другому, в конечном счете все живые существа хотят одного.

В конце концов личное дело каждого как идти по пути, главное чтобы вред другим живым существам не наносить.

----------


## Калдэн

> Я спрашивал несколько геше из Дрепунга - ответ однозначный - практикуя бонпо невозможно достичь состояния Будды.


Ну да -  ибо "наша вера - самая правильная..." )))))))

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вот, другу помог книгу написать "Боо и Бон"
сайт книги - http://www.boandbon.com

Все что касается шаманизма и исторический раздел книги мои  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Тутоб

Кстати, а вам не кажется, что вопрос о махасиддхах всё же рассматривается недостаточно полно? Например возможно, что добавление сиддхов индуистов в перечень, это ошибка. Или же что эти люди сначала практиковали индуизм, а затем стали посдедователями Ваджраяны? Как например это описыается в некоторых версиях жизнеописаний Нагарджуны.
    Можно, так же предположить что дохи Сарахи, когда Дхарма в Индии была уничтожена, стали использоваться уже индуистами и трактоваться в рамках уже их воззрения. К тому же, нельзя забывать какое влияние оказал буддизм за столетия своего расцвета в Индии на индуистские учения в целом.  
Так или иначе, не вдаваясь в детали, стоит поглубже изучить воззрение индуистких школ типа Натхов и т.п. Оно всё же не соответсвует воззрению Ваджраяны. Хотя при поверхностном взгляде и может показаться похожим. Особенно могут быть похожи методы. Однако ключ ко всему это Воззрение. Именно оно и определяет в конечном счёте Плод. Ничего общего в плане Воззрения между буддискими колесницами и индуизмом нет.
Что каксается Бона, то чем бы он не был изначально, на данный момент в Боне есть и Трипитака, и Тантры, и три раздела Дзогчен. Поэтому сейчас Бон это вполне буддийская школа. 
К тому же в учениях терма говориться о том как Гуру Ринпоче учил Дхарме под видом Бона в Шанг-Шунге.
Что же касается упомянутого Дордже, "Института" Тилопы, то это похоже на очередной фэйк. 
Прошу прощения если что.

----------


## Dondhup

Конгечно, практика шенне что в индуизме, что в донпо что в православии одна  :Smilie: 
А вот Учения о пустоте есть только в буддизме.


"Что касается Бона, то чем бы он не был изначально, на данный момент в Боне есть и Трипитака, и Тантры, и три раздела Дзогчен. Поэтому сейчас Бон это вполне буддийская школа."
Вопрос еще в чистотой линии преемственности.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну да -  ибо "наша вера - самая правильная..." )))))))


Такого я не слышал. 
Кроме того кто говорил о вере.
Гелуг, Кагью, Ньингма и Сакья - "наша вера"  :Smilie:

----------


## Налджорпа

> Мы  сами не можем судить о состоянии Шивы, ибо им не обладаем. А только верим нашим учителям и трактатам, которые передаются уже из века в век, повторяются ламами и принимаются нами априори.


Мы, как буддисты, вполне можем судить о состоянии Шивы. Это - состояние бога, один из 6 миров сансары. Состояние Будды - это выход из сансары, в этом принципиальная разница с состоянием Шивы.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Бытует мнение, что прежде чем судить о чем-либо, это "что-либо" необходимо тщательнейшим образом всесторонне изучить.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> А вот Учения о пустоте есть только в буддизме.


Т.е. вы буддисты наложили на это учение копирайт и никому без определенной мзды его не открываете? Так что-ли?)
Буддисты держат конечное знание в своих руках (лапах)?)

Если это учение истинное может ли кучка лиц, называемых себя буддистами, монопольно им владеть?

Или я чего-то не понял?)

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Я спрашивал несколько геше из Дрепунга - ответ однозначный - практикуя бонпо невозможно достичь состояния Будды.


А как же Бонский Дзогчен с его реализованными мастерами, достигшими Тела Света?

----------


## Fritz

А чем бонское Тело Света отличается от обычного тела?

----------


## Налджорпа

Насколько я понял, некоторые коллеги здесь утверждают, что можно достичь Просветления,следуя не учению Будды, а различным другим учениям, типа шиваизма, бона и т.д.? По моему это - принципиальный вопрос - состояния Будды можно достичь лишь практикую Будда Дхарму. Практики в рамках других традиций могут приводить к определенным результатоам, но не к реализации состояния Будды - выхода из сансары.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А чем бонское Тело Света отличается от обычного тела?


Тем, что приносит пользу бесчисленным живым существам

----------

Naldjorpa (22.08.2009), Александр С (16.08.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Т.е. вы буддисты наложили на это учение копирайт и никому без определенной мзды его не открываете? Так что-ли?)
> Буддисты держат конечное знание в своих руках (лапах)?)
> 
> Если это учение истинное может ли кучка лиц, называемых себя буддистами, монопольно им владеть?
> 
> Или я чего-то не понял?)


У Вас странное представление о Праджняпарамите.
Понять Учение о пустоте можно только приняв Высшее Прибежище в Трех драгоценностях, Учение о карме, о взаимо-зависимом происхождении.
О какой "мзде" Вы пишите?
Ваши слова расходятся с тем, что у вас написано в графе традиция. Назвать Драгоценную Сангху "кучкой людей" может только иноверец.
Вас Вас Учитель учил такому?

----------


## Dondhup

> А как же Бонский Дзогчен с его реализованными мастерами, достигшими Тела Света?


Мы можем в конечном итоге опираться лишь на слова наших Благих Учителей, хотя возможно кто то из практиков Ваджраяны, Дзогчена или Юдрунг бон, участвующих в форуме достиг уровня иллюзорного тела или тела света. Мне до этого как до неба  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. вы буддисты наложили на это учение копирайт и никому без определенной мзды его не открываете? Так что-ли?)
> Буддисты держат конечное знание в своих руках (лапах)?)
> 
> Если это учение истинное может ли кучка лиц, называемых себя буддистами, монопольно им владеть?
> 
> Или я чего-то не понял?)


Не поняли.. Поставте все с головы на ноги - где есть учение о пустоте, там и есть "буддизм"... 
Буддизм это не "кучка лиц", а воззрение и методы. Странный дзен вы практикуете, однако

----------


## Legba

Всем привет, Бэтмен вернулся  :Smilie: 
Есть несколько любопытных моментов, которые стоит учитывать при рассмотрении диллемы буддизм/индуизм.
1. Современный нам индуизм сформировался уже после исчезновения Дхармы Будды в Индии. Естественно, линии передачи возводятся Шива-знает-куда, но фактически это именно так. Соответственно:
*Про-индуисты* должны учитывать, что многие моменты сходства с буддизмом в Кашмирском шиваизме, или у Шанкарачарьи, или у Натхов - вполне возможно просто элемент влияния и заимствования. Шри Шанкарачарью вообще некоторые считали тайным буддистом  :Smilie: .
*Контр-индуисты*, в свою очередь, должны обратить внимание на тот факт, что буддийская критика относится не к современному индуизму, а к его версии 6-10 в.н.э. Ныне просто не существующей.
2. "Народный" буддизм мало чем отличается от "народного" индуизма. Посему не вполне честно критиковать "народный" индуизм с точки зрения интеллектуального буддизма. Вот, дескать, лохи - верят что на Кайлаше сидит синий мужик, и если много курить дури попадешь к нему в рай. Разобраться в воззрении интеллектуального индуизма весьма непросто, а если хотеть действительно с ним полемизировать - это необходимо.
3. ИМХО. Традиция выжила не только благодаря махасиддхам. А благодаря монастырям и системе обучения и передачи знания. И именно благодаря этому истинного буддийского Наставника сейчас отличить куда проще, чем индуистского. Буддийский наставник, по меньшей мере, известно где и у кого учился. И известно насколько хорошо учился, получил-ли ученую степень и т.д. Это, конечно не все, - но очень немало. А вот с индуистским Баба разобраться посложнее. У него действительно откровение от Шивы - или просто очень большой чиллум?  :Smilie: 
4. 2ИМХО. Неужели кому-то хватает времени и сил на серьезную практику и изучение одновременно буддизма и индуизма?! Как это у вас получается, единочаятели?!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Легба, вэлкам бэк  :Smilie: 
всё разложил, и даже про письменность Шанг-Шунга ничего не написал!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Насколько я понял, некоторые коллеги здесь утверждают, что можно достичь Просветления,следуя не учению Будды, а различным другим учениям, типа шиваизма, бона и т.д.? По моему это - принципиальный вопрос - состояния Будды можно достичь лишь практикую Будда Дхарму. Практики в рамках других традиций могут приводить к определенным результатоам, но не к реализации состояния Будды - выхода из сансары.


Это также верно, как и то, что практикуя учение Будды вы вряд ли достигните состояния Шиввы. Каждая традиция имеет собственное представление, о том, что такое Освобождение и как оно достигается, хотя методы и могут быть в чем-то похожими. Если говорить о натхах, то практикующие в рамках натха-сампрадаи имеют непрерывную линию передачи (парампару), восходящую к Горокшанатху и Матсиендранатху, (последний почитается в буддизме, как махасиддха Луипа)  и на протяжнии истории эта традиция знала немало реализованных учителей, но о том, что такое реализованный натх имеет смысл говорить в контексте учения натхов и используя его терминологию и пространство смыслов.

----------


## ullu

> По моему это - принципиальный вопрос - состояния Будды можно достичь лишь практикую Будда Дхарму. Практики в рамках других традиций могут приводить к определенным результатоам, но не к реализации состояния Будды - выхода из сансары.


По моему тут есть некоторое противоречие, между двумя этими фразами.
У вас получается что Будда Дхарму могут практиковать только в рамках определенных традиций, а в других традициях Будда Дхарму практиковать не могут.
Но ведь практикует человек или нет Будда Дхарму зависит не от того к какой традиции он принадлежит, а от того, что он собственно практикует.
Если в некой традиции, не относящейся к традиционно-буддийской, практикуют Будда Дхарму, то они так же достигают освобождения. 
Поэтому что бы понять придет ли человек к освобождению или нет выяснять надо не к какой традиции принадлежит человек, а придерживается ли он немирского воззрения и практикует ли немирской путь.

----------


## ullu

> Каждая традиция имеет собственное представление, о том, что такое Освобождение и как оно достигается, хотя методы и могут быть в чем-то похожими.


Представления -представлениями, но от освобождения требуются вполне конкретные вещи.
Так что не любое освобождение подойдет. Не любое будет выходом из сансары. А называть можно как угодно конечно.

----------


## ullu

А вообще имхо не имеет смысла выяснять что не так с чужим воззрением. Имеет смысл выяснять какое воззрение правильное и в чем твое собственное с ним расходится.
А для этого не надо знать даже о существовании традиций.

----------


## Вова Л.

По поводу реализации в других традициях. Вопрос ведь в том, что считать буддизмом. Если учения, данные Буддой Шакьямуни, то вон Дордже приводил пример с Тилопой, который получил передачу прямо от Ваджрадхары. Если пользоваться печатями буддизма, то, к примеру, с точки зрения Ваджраяны, не все традиции, им удовлетворяющие, ведут к конечному освобождению. Так что если мы говорим, что просветления можно достичь только в буддийской традиции, то нужно уточнить, что мы в эту традицию включаем.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Ребят, вот кстати ссылочка - http://www.advayta.org/cat/?id=188
Я крайне смутное представление имею чем эти ребята занимаются, но у них в разделе мастеров есть Нагарджуна =).

----------


## Dondhup

> А вообще имхо не имеет смысла выяснять что не так с чужим воззрением. Имеет смысл выяснять какое воззрение правильное и в чем твое собственное с ним расходится.
> А для этого не надо знать даже о существовании традиций.


Вообще то в Дрепунге изучают как буддийские Воззрения так и не буддийские, для того чтобы лучше понять Дхарму. А это по сути традиция Наланды  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Вообще то в Дрепунге изучают как буддийские Воззрения так и не буддийские, для того чтобы лучше понять Дхарму. А это по сути традиция Наланды


Да в СМС в общем то тоже изучают мирские воззрения и не мирские, и отличия мирских от не мирских на базовом уровне прямо.
Только по моему делать это надо не для того что бы знать буддийская эта традиция или та , или не буддийская и иметь какое-то мнение по поводу этой традиции, а для того что бы анализировать собственное воззрение - мирское оно или нет, и если оно мирское то исправлять это.

----------


## Dondhup

Как расшифровывается СМС?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Как расшифровывается СМС?


Тут

Удачи!

----------


## Налджорпа

> По моему тут есть некоторое противоречие, между двумя этими фразами.
> У вас получается что Будда Дхарму могут практиковать только в рамках определенных традиций, а в других традициях Будда Дхарму практиковать не могут.
> Но ведь практикует человек или нет Будда Дхарму зависит не от того к какой традиции он принадлежит, а от того, что он собственно практикует.
> Если в некой традиции, не относящейся к традиционно-буддийской, практикуют Будда Дхарму, то они так же достигают освобождения. 
> Поэтому что бы понять придет ли человек к освобождению или нет выяснять надо не к какой традиции принадлежит человек, а придерживается ли он немирского воззрения и практикует ли немирской путь.


Если в некой традиции практикуют Будда Дхарму, то это значит Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, развитие бодхичитты, растворение эго. Если принимают Прибежище в Шиве, Брахме или в Боге Белый Свет, то это не Будда Дхарма. Натхи считают Горакшу воплощением Шивы, буддисты - махасиддхой, достигшим Просветления. Кто-то из них ошибается, надеюсь, что не буддисты...

----------


## Dondhup

> Да в СМС в общем то тоже изучают мирские воззрения и не мирские, и отличия мирских от не мирских на базовом уровне прямо.
> Только по моему делать это надо не для того что бы знать буддийская эта традиция или та , или не буддийская и иметь какое-то мнение по поводу этой традиции, а для того что бы анализировать собственное воззрение - мирское оно или нет, и если оно мирское то исправлять это.


Мне кажеться не совсем удачная терминология мирское- не мирское воззрение.
Термин воззрение традиционно обозначает те или иное представления о пустоте в рамках Учения Будды.

Интересно, насколько соотносятся представления Вашего Учителя Намкай Норбу Ринпоче о дзогчен с представлениями Учителей о дзогчен линии ньингма?
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не ограничивает дзочген не только рамками буддизма, включая в практику бонпо, но и рамками бонпо и буддизма?
Или я что то не так понял?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Если в некой традиции практикуют Будда Дхарму, то это значит Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, развитие бодхичитты, растворение эго.


Вы не могли бы привести определение Будда Дхармы? Как ее определить от не-Будда Дхармы?

----------


## ullu

> Как расшифровывается СМС?


Санти Маха Сангха .

----------


## ullu

> Мне кажеться не совсем удачная терминология мирское- не мирское воззрение.
> Термин воззрение традиционно обозначает те или иное представления о пустоте в рамках Учения Будды.


А мне кажется что очень удачный, потому что определяет воззрение выводящее за пределы сансары и воззрение не выводящее за пределы сансары.
А то, что это воззрение выводящее за пределы сансары -  мне кажется, главная характеристика воззрения которому надо следовать. Потому что задача не сформировать представление о пустоте, а освободиться.



> Интересно, насколько соотносятся представления Вашего Учителя Намкай Норбу Ринпоче о дзогчен с представлениями Учителей о дзогчен линии ньингма?


Понятия не имею. Я бы не взялась судить ни о представлениях Ринпоче, ни о представлениях учителей дзогчен линии Ньингма со своей колокольни.



> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не ограничивает дзочген не только рамками буддизма, включая в практику бонпо, но и рамками бонпо и буддизма?
> Или я что то не так понял?


Ринпоче говорит что практиковать бонпо нет необходимости, поскольку у нас есть совершенное учение с непрерывной линией передачи в буддийской традиции. И в нем полностью есть все, что необходимо.

----------


## Fritz

А разве у сансары есть пределы?

----------


## ullu

> Если в некой традиции практикуют Будда Дхарму, то это значит Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, развитие бодхичитты, растворение эго. Если принимают Прибежище в Шиве, Брахме или в Боге Белый Свет, то это не Будда Дхарма. Натхи считают Горакшу воплощением Шивы, буддисты - махасиддхой, достигшим Просветления. Кто-то из них ошибается, надеюсь, что не буддисты...


Мне кажется что не правильный такой подход. Нужно же отталкиваться от сути Прибежища, а не от формы.
Если Шива по сути тоже что и Будда, то почему нельзя в нем принимать Прибежище? 
Просто мы знаем заранее , что Шива не тоже что и Будда, поэтому и говорим что не правильно принимать в нем Прибежище, поскольку это не приведет к освобождению. Но вот про Бога Белый Cвет то мы ничего не знаем, вдруг это эманация Будды Шакьямуни окажется?

----------


## ullu

> А разве у сансары есть пределы?


А разьве будды в сансаре?

----------


## Налджорпа

> Вы не могли бы привести определение Будда Дхармы? Как ее определить от не-Будда Дхармы?


Все очень просто. Будда Дхарма - это учение изложенное Буддой нашей эпохи, Буддой Шакьямуни. Включает в себя так называемые Три Поворота Колеса Дхармы - хинаяну, махаяну, ваджраяну.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Мне кажется что не правильный такой подход. Нужно же отталкиваться от сути Прибежища, а не от формы.
> Если Шива по сути тоже что и Будда, то почему нельзя в нем принимать Прибежище? 
> Просто мы знаем заранее , что Шива не тоже что и Будда, поэтому и говорим что не правильно принимать в нем Прибежище, поскольку это не приведет к освобождению. Но вот про Бога Белый Cвет то мы ничего не знаем, вдруг это эманация Будды Шакьямуни окажется?


Для буддистов не правильно принимать прибежище в мирских богах. Буддийские сутры и тантры ничего не говорят о Боге Белый Свет, соответственно, учение с ним связанное не является буддийским.

----------


## Legba

> Просто мы знаем заранее , что Шива не тоже что и Будда, поэтому и говорим что не правильно принимать в нем Прибежище, поскольку это не приведет к освобождению.


О, вот тут-то и есть корень дискуссии.
А *откуда* это мы знаем заранее?
Мы практиковали индуистские садханы?
Изучали индуистское воззрение?
Ан нет. Мы "просто знаем", что Шива - "мирской бог".
Попробуем проанализировать это "знание". Как буддисты мы не признаем идеи о идентичности между названием объекта на протоязыке и объектом. Посему само название "Шива" (как, кстати, и "Будда") это просто звукосочетание, которому конвенционально присвоен комплекс значений. А далее - совсем интересно. Буддисты договорились, что под этим звукосочетанием кроется "мирской бог", в которого верят бестолковые индусы. Причем индусов-то никто не спрашивал, сами решили. В тоже время, разные школы индуизма (не говоря уж о чисто народном понимании), вкладывают в данный эпитет различное значение. Причем - *никогда* не совпадающее с буддийским пониманием вопроса.
И буддисты, "просто знающие" нечто на эту тему, оказываются в положении "сами шутим - сами смеемся".
Далее - некоторые сведения о Шиве (уже из буддийских источников).
1. Шива фигурирует как один из хранителей 8 кладбищ, окружающих мандалу. Так что как минимум его стоит респектовать как *буддийского* Защитника.
2. Шива фигурирует как Защитник со специальными фунциями в традиции Дуджом Терсар.
3. Бхайрава (ужасающий) это форма Шивы (извините, если что, но эта легенда хронологически имеет добуддийское происхождение). Мы, конечно, можем говорить что "Ваджрабхайрава" это совсем-совсем не то, что "Бхайрава". Но ведь это только вопрос наименования, не так ли?
4. Чакрасамвара вообще имеет иконографию, _полностью_ совпадающую с некоторыми формами Шивы. Объясняется это тем, что Будда принял эту форму, дабы подчинить определенную категорию живых существ.
5. В "Шикшасамуччае" Шантидевы указано, что бодхисаттвы принимают форму мирских богов, дабы приносить благо живым существам.

Что мы имеем по итогу. Можно, конечно, сказать - мы "просто знаем" что индуизм неверное учение (хотя ничего о нем не знаем), Шива - мирской бог (потому что мы сами так решили).
Но не практичнее-ли предположить, что Шива это, возможно бодхисаттва и Защитник Учения. И относится к нему (то есть к его изображениям и упоминаниям, вроде до прямого контакта тут никто не дошел  :Smilie: ) - соответственно. мне кажется, я встречал упоминание о том, что лучше ошибиться и оказать респект обычному существу, нежели проявить дисреспект к арья-боддхисаттве.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> соответственно. мне кажется, я встречал упоминание о том, что лучше ошибиться и оказать респект обычному существу, нежели проявить дисреспект к арья-боддхисаттве.


Тем более что в любом ЖС существе изначально заложена природа Будды. Читала как то (цитаты только нет подрукой), что один великий практик обходил посолонь каждую собаку попавшую на пути, потому как видел в каждом ЖС природу Будды.

----------


## Калдэн

> Ринпоче говорит что практиковать бонпо нет необходимости, поскольку у нас есть совершенное учение с непрерывной линией передачи в буддийской традиции. И в нем полностью есть все, что необходимо.


 В линию  передачи Чжанчуба Дордже, кореного учителя ННР   входит также и Бон. Так что мы можно сказать "повязаны". Да и  в самой Дзогчен-общине многие следуют бонским практикам и посещают ретриты с бонскими учителями.
И ещё: например,   ритуалы Намка, Сангчо,  подношение торма -  этому Будда Шакьямуни учил?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Махакала (главный Защитник Дрикунг Кагью)  - тоже одно из имен Шивы, повелитель времени, вышедший за пределы ограничений времени, супруга Махакали (Великая Кали)  :Smilie: 

Еще один пример буддийского Защитника и индуисткого бога - Ганапати (Ганеша), в современном индуизме Ганешу почитают как бога-устранителя препятствий, а ведь есть еще тантра Ганапати (не знаю сохранилась ли линия передачи), где Он предстает далеко не "обычным мирским богом". Может не случайно, когда происходили трагические события в Тибете, в Индии молились за тибетцев и просили помощи у Ганапати?  :Wink: 
Если не хватает знания по каким-то вопросам, то лучше не торопиться с навешиванием ярлыков и с выводами, а то так ведь и до падений не далеко.

----------


## ullu

> Для буддистов не правильно принимать прибежище в мирских богах. Буддийские сутры и тантры ничего не говорят о Боге Белый Свет, соответственно, учение с ним связанное не является буддийским.


Тогда откуда вам известно, что он мирской бог?

----------


## ullu

> В линию  передачи Чжанчуба Дордже, кореного учителя ННР   входит также и Бон. Так что мы можно сказать "повязаны". Да и  в самой Дзогчен-общине многие следуют бонским практикам и посещают ретриты с бонскими учителями.
> И ещё: например,   ритуалы Намка, Сангчо,  подношение торма -  этому Будда Шакьямуни учил?


Люди вообще много чего делают, это ведь не означает что Ринпоче все это рекомендует делать.
Я лично ни разу не слышала от Ринпоче что бы он говорил, что передает практики традиции бонпо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... этому Будда Шакьямуни учил?


 А причем здесь Будда Шакьямуни? есть непрерывная линия передачи Дзогчен восходящая к Будде Шакьямуни?

----------


## ullu

> О, вот тут-то и есть корень дискуссии.
> А *откуда* это мы знаем заранее?


Вот об этом я и говорю, о том что дискуссию лучше строить на основе анализа признаков, а не на основе утверждения - это называется по другому поэтому не омжет быть тем же самым ( это я утрирую конечно).

Но вообще в том что касается Шивы мы знаем не совсем заранее, мы же все же изучали кто такой Шива и сделали вывод поэтому.
Либо учителя изучали и сказали ученикам, а ученики приняли это как достоверное. Так тоже можно. Это тоже не неправильно.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Мне кажется что не правильный такой подход. Нужно же отталкиваться от сути Прибежища, а не от формы.
> Если Шива по сути тоже что и Будда, то почему нельзя в нем принимать Прибежище?


Шива - крутой йидам  :Smilie:  ..... в этом свете он - такой же Татхагата, как и остальной сонм просветленных сфер. НО, так как исторически сложились доктринальные (философские) различия между тант.буддизмом, индуизмом и шайвизмом (различия в объектах-субъектах прибежища) .... это не позволяет Шиве выступать наравне с Буддой. То есть - либо/либо. Хотя, опять же, была преподана Калачакра Тантра, где главный идам выступает "очистителем земли", что держит Шива. Что, по-идее, и объединяет буддийских, индуистских, вайшнавских практикующих тантру, снимая все вопросы.  Хотя, могу и ошибаться. 



> Просто мы знаем заранее , что Шива не тоже что и Будда, поэтому и говорим что не правильно принимать в нем Прибежище, поскольку это не приведет к освобождению. Но вот про Бога Белый Cвет то мы ничего не знаем, вдруг это эманация Будды Шакьямуни окажется?


 :Smilie:  Это, скорее, Ваджрасаттва или всеблагой Самантабхадра. Свет - он и в африке свет. 

оффтоп, как-то читал про Шиву то, что он по желанию может проявлять свои гениталии или не проявлять. Точнее, там такая история, что когда его супруга покончила с собой, он, осуществляя жесткий тапас, оторвал детородный орган. Потом, когда все боги начали над ним смеяться, он вернул его на место и проучил насмешников ))) 
вот такой вот атрибут метода-мудрости у Шивы. 

п.с. Горакша - в переводе с санскрита, кажись, ужасный. Ужасный_Натх.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Чжанчуб Дордже - ваджрный океан. То есть - океан знания. Мне это говорит о том, что ННР тертон и видьядхара, и получает знание из бесконечного океана (млечного пути). 
/ну да это мои фантазии, могу ошибаться/

----------


## Калдэн

> Люди вообще много чего делают, это ведь не означает что Ринпоче все это рекомендует делать.


Самое важное для Ринпоче , чтобы мы больше делали Гуру-йогу.   :Smilie: 

Одно время в общине очень широко говорилось о единстве Учения Дзогчен буддизма и бон "Шанг-Шунг ньенгьюд".  Бонский учитель Тендзин Вангьял  передавал  Учения в Меригаре. 



> Я лично ни разу не слышала от Ринпоче что бы он говорил, что передает практики традиции бонпо.


Намка, подношение торма -  методы практики перенятые из Бона.

----------


## Калдэн

> Но вообще в том что касается Шивы мы знаем не совсем заранее, мы же все же изучали кто такой Шива и сделали вывод поэтому.


Не мешало  бы  прочитать "Основы кашмирского шиваизма". А для практикующих Тантру - труды Абхинавагупты. 




> Либо учителя изучали и сказали ученикам, а ученики приняли это как достоверное. Так тоже можно. Это тоже не неправильно.


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

По поводу подношения торма - весьма смелое заявление.
"Торма" - перевод санскритского "балим", сиречь "жертва".
Приготовление балима описано и в индийских источниках, не только тибетских. Конечно, в Тибете придумали много красочных украшений из масла, в Индии бы это все просто растаяло.  :Smilie:  Но корень данной практики - все таки индийский.

----------


## Калдэн

> По поводу подношения торма - весьма смелое заявление.
> "Торма" - перевод санскритского "балим", сиречь "жертва".
> Приготовление балима описано и в индийских источниках, не только тибетских. Конечно, в Тибете придумали много красочных украшений из масла, в Индии бы это все просто растаяло.  Но корень данной практики - все таки индийский.


Возможно и так. 
В одной из своих книг Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вспоминает, как он и профессор Дж.Туччи спорили по этому поводу.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Интересно, насколько соотносятся представления Вашего Учителя Намкай Норбу Ринпоче о дзогчен с представлениями Учителей о дзогчен линии ньингма?


Чогьял Намкай Норбу часто объясняет учение Дзогчен, опираясь на труды великих учителей прошлого, например Лонгченпы, Великого Патрула,  сейчас проводит ряд ретритов по комментарию Вималамитры к тантре "Драталгьюр".
Еще, к примеру, книга по базовому уровню Санти Маха Сангхи, упомянутая уже в этом треде, прямо опирается на текст Гуру Падмасамбхавы "Ожерелье Воззрений".




> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не ограничивает дзочген не только рамками буддизма, включая в практику бонпо, но и рамками бонпо и буддизма?


Тут сама формулировка вопроса не совсем корректна логически.

----------


## Aleksey L.

как раз хотел написать про торма.... 

давеча листал Энциклопедию Тибетских Символов (табличка 139) .... там для Шивы - определенная торма в форме прямого лингама, по периметру окруженного маленькими пенисами, в который воткнута сверху стрела (или три пера грифа, символизируя единство трезубца и трех каналов человека). В другом варианте - треугольная торма, на вершине которой пенис и яички Махадэвы с воткнутыми перьями грифа, внутри треугольника - менструирующий орган супруги-Парвати.

просто инфо

----------


## Александр С

> Я спрашивал несколько геше из Дрепунга - ответ однозначный - практикуя бонпо невозможно достичь состояния Будды. 
> Это не значит что нам нужно устраивать личные разборки и с теми кто как Дордже или Калден считают по другому, в конечном счете все живые существа хотят одного.


Вы спрашивали именно про Юндрунг Бон или про бон вообще?

Еще раз напомню, что тибетцы называют боном: 

1. язычество вообще (в том же контексте, что и христиане),
2. шаманские верования, которые не затронули реформы Шенраба,
3. Обращенный (Шенрабом) бон - Юндрунг Бон,
4. реформированный, новый бон,
5. Даосизм.

(В том же сообщении и про линию передачи)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> А причем здесь Будда Шакьямуни? есть непрерывная линия передачи Дзогчен восходящая к Будде Шакьямуни?


Есть, учитывая разновидности учений Будды: изустные (произнесенные самим Буддой), учения по дозволению (например, когда Шарипутра что-то произнес, а Будда подтвердил), учения по благословению (как в "сутре звука барабана") учения по пророчеству. 
Будда Шакьямуни дал пророчество о рождении Гараба Дордже, поэтому учения Дзогчен также возводятся к Будде Шакьямуни.

В книге "Драгоценный ключик" Тинлея Норбу вроде было подробнее об этих типах учения Будды.

----------

Naldjorpa (23.08.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Про учения:




> Если взять, например, учение Тантры, мы видим, что для каждой тантры известен момент ее возникновения и ее особая история. Не нужно полагать, что Будда Шакьямуни — некто вроде актера, хотя многие думают о нем именно так.
> 
> Когда они говорят о Гухьясамаджа-тантре, то это выглядит так, будто Будда прибыл в Уддияну и проявился в особом облике, как бы устроил спектакль. Когда они говорят о Калачакра-тантре, то складывается впечатление, что Будда продолжил свое турне и дал очередное представление. Следуя этой логике, все тантры можно приписать путешествующему по свету Будде Шакьямуни6. Людям свойственны такие представления. Истина же заключается в том, что в измерении реализации существует множество аспектов. Все реализовавшие существа не сливаются в одно существо. Но все эти реализовавшие пребывают на одном уровне способностей, обладают одной и той же силой. В таком случае, в тот или иной момент может существовать множество разнообразных проявлений. Поэтому конкретное Учение могло существовать тысячи лет назад и возникать в разных местах. 
> 
> Намкай Норбу, "Дзогчен и дзен"


и далее,

"Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена":




> 5. ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ ТРАДИЦИЙ БОН И НЬИНГМА?
> 
> Под названием "Бон" когда-то были известны различные учения и ритуальные традиции, некоторые из них могут быть даже отнесены к категории жертвенных практик, вредящих другим существам, так как "Бон" был общим термином, соответствующим слову "чой луг" (chos lugs), теперь используемому в тибетском языке для обозначения религий. Следовательно, было бы большой ошибкой отождествлять все традиции, обозначенные термином "Бон", с учениями Шенраба Миво.
> 
> Совсем недавно почти все ученые, как тибетские, так и западные, определяли Бон как религиозный культ, включающий жертвоприношение животных. Таким образом, им легко было хулить его как угодно. Это напоминает мне басню о зайце, услышавшем непонятный звук.
> 
> Причина такого отношения заключается в отказе признать значение истинной тибетской культуры. По этому поводу я написал книгу "Ожерелье Жи" — "Рассуждения об истории Тибета".
> 
> Великий учитель Падмасамбхава сказал:
> ...





> 9. ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ, ИСХОДЯЩИМ ОТ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ?
> 
> Определим сначала то, что мы подразумеваем под "учением, исходящим от Будды".
> 
> Будде приписывают четыре типа учений: устное учение; учение, переданное в пророчествах; учение, переданное через "потенциализацию"; и учение, записанное учениками.
> 
> В "Лалитавистарасутре" мы читаем:
> 
>     "Область Нирманакайи включает тысячу миллионов миров, каждый из которых содержит тысячу континентов. В мире, названном Саха, имя учителя — Шакьямуни. Это тот, который в физическом проявлении, передает учение, основанное на логике".
> ...

----------

Naldjorpa (23.08.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

"Великий учитель Падмасамбхава сказал:

"Внутренние учения бон совпадают с буддизмом:
пусть им не препятствуют!"  "

Хм странно, а чего тогда столько споров про Бон? или не для всех Падмасамбхава авторитет? :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> а чего тогда столько споров про Бон?


сколько?  :Smilie:  люди практикуют, достигают, обмениваются опытом, часто линии передачи переплетаются. 

а споров было много и о рантонг/жентонг, например  :Wink:

----------


## Александр С

> Хм странно, а чего тогда столько споров про Бон? или не для всех Падмасамбхава авторитет?


Для теравадинов не авторитет, да и гелугпинские ламы относительно недавно, в основном под влиянием нынешнего Далай Ламы, начали его признавать (еще Пабонка Ринпоче, например, уничтожал его святилища).

----------


## Александр С

> 1. Шива фигурирует как один из хранителей 8 кладбищ, окружающих мандалу. Так что как минимум его стоит респектовать как буддийского Защитника.
> 2. Шива фигурирует как Защитник со специальными фунциями в традиции Дуджом Терсар.
> 3. Бхайрава (ужасающий) это форма Шивы (извините, если что, но эта легенда хронологически имеет добуддийское происхождение). Мы, конечно, можем говорить что "Ваджрабхайрава" это совсем-совсем не то, что "Бхайрава". Но ведь это только вопрос наименования, не так ли?
> 4. Чакрасамвара вообще имеет иконографию, полностью совпадающую с некоторыми формами Шивы. Объясняется это тем, что Будда принял эту форму, дабы подчинить определенную категорию живых существ.
> 5. В "Шикшасамуччае" Шантидевы указано, что бодхисаттвы принимают форму мирских богов, дабы приносить благо живым существам.


Кроме того, Шива, Маха Дева (тиб. Лха Ченпо), считается эманацией Авалокитешвары: 


> "To the discerning pristine awareness body of all conquerors, emanation body of compassion of the powerful Avalokiteshvara, benevolent Lord of the World; Mahadeva together with consort, Uma, I pay homage." 
> 
> (Nyingma liturgical verse)


Эта терма является уникальным для традиции Ньингмапа. В Min-ling Lochen Dharmashri (1654-1718) есть его описание (здесь, вместе с танкой).

----------


## Эдуард

Вопрос: Что  из  себя  представляют  сутры Бона
И есть  ли  в  переводе  на русский? Спасибо

----------


## Александр С

> Вопрос: Что  из  себя  представляют  сутры Бона
> И есть  ли  в  переводе  на русский? Спасибо


Сутры во многом сходны по сути с сутрами махаяны. Есть Праджняпарамита, например.

Про русские переводы можете поинтересоваться у Yundrung Dhargye. В апреле этого года он привез 107 томов Кангьюра (бонского канона) в Москву.

----------


## Эдуард

благодарю

----------


## ullu

> Самое важное для Ринпоче , чтобы мы больше делали Гуру-йогу.


Ну так и вот. 



> Одно время в общине очень широко говорилось о единстве Учения Дзогчен буддизма и бон "Шанг-Шунг ньенгьюд".  Бонский учитель Тендзин Вангьял  передавал  Учения в Меригаре.


Важно кем говорилось.



> Намка, подношение торма -  методы практики перенятые из Бона.


Намка это терма Ринпоче. Терма разьве бывает перенято из бона?
А подношение торма .. я не очень в курсе, в Индии не практикуют тантру разьве?

----------


## ullu

> Шива - крутой йидам  ..... в этом свете он - такой же Татхагата, как и остальной сонм просветленных сфер. НО, так как исторически сложились доктринальные (философские) различия между тант.буддизмом, индуизмом и шайвизмом (различия в объектах-субъектах прибежища) .... это не позволяет Шиве выступать наравне с Буддой.


Ну я просто не знаю чем он крут и не знаю чья он эманация, если он йдам.
Поэтому, в общем я ничего про него не знаю, поэтому никак не могу принимать в нем Прибежище.
А есть ведь конкретные качества , которыми он должен обладать что бы быть объектом Прибежища. Но я не могу определить обладает он или нет, и я думаю что никто тут не может. Потмоу что для того что бы точно знать все до последнего момента надо все это на собственно опыте уже осуществить полностью.
А так можно восхититься каким-то качеством, а на самом деле окажется что к просветленным качествам это никакого отношения и не имеет.

----------


## ullu

> Но не практичнее-ли предположить, что Шива это, возможно бодхисаттва и Защитник Учения. И относится к нему (то есть к его изображениям и упоминаниям, вроде до прямого контакта тут никто не дошел ) - соответственно. мне кажется, я встречал упоминание о том, что лучше ошибиться и оказать респект обычному существу, нежели проявить дисреспект к арья-боддхисаттве.


А нельзя ничего не предполагать?
Зачем это вообще выяснять так упорно?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Все очень просто. Будда Дхарма - это учение изложенное Буддой нашей эпохи, Буддой Шакьямуни. Включает в себя так называемые Три Поворота Колеса Дхармы - хинаяну, махаяну, ваджраяну.


Ничего не просто. Во-первых, тот же Тилопа получил передачу прямо от Ваджрадхары и говорил, что человеческого учителя у него не было. Также тут упомниалось о Дзогчене, у которого нет прямой линии передачи от Будды Шакьямуни. По-Вашему, это не Будда Дхарма?

Но даже если воспользоваться определением, которое привели Вы, то, согласно Махаяне и Ваджраяне, Хинаяна не ведет к конечному просветлению. То есть даже не все учения, данные Буддой Шакьямуни ведут к просветлению, но все-таки от них есть какая-то польза. Почему же нельзя предположить, что то, что какие-то учения, которые мы сейчас не называем "буддизмом" не могут занимать похожее место?

----------


## ullu

> Махакала (главный Защитник Дрикунг Кагью)  - тоже одно из имен Шивы, повелитель времени, вышедший за пределы ограничений времени, супруга Махакали (Великая Кали)


Значит раз Шива это Махакала, просветленный защитник, то есть эманация просвтелнного существа, и обладает всеми качествами просвтеленного существа,то принимать внутренне  Прибежище в Шиве можно.
Но внешнее нельзя, потому что он не Нирманакая.
Внешнее все равно должно быть принято в Будде Шакьямуни  или другом Будде-нирманакае.
Кроме того внутренне Прибежище должно быть принято главным образом в Учителе с чистой линией передачи и передающим тот метод, где Шива -идам.
Ну вот и ещё тайное Прибежище должно быть так же принято правильно, и все это вместе и одновременно.
Тогда можно так принять Прибежище. принять Прибежище только  в Шиве  нельзя.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Ничего не просто. Во-первых, тот же Тилопа получил передачу прямо от Ваджрадхары и говорил, что человеческого учителя у него не было. Также тут упомниалось о Дзогчене, у которого нет прямой линии передачи от Будды Шакьямуни. По-Вашему, это не Будда Дхарма?
> 
> Но даже если воспользоваться определением, которое привели Вы, то, согласно Махаяне и Ваджраяне, Хинаяна не ведет к конечному просветлению. То есть даже не все учения, данные Буддой Шакьямуни ведут к просветлению, но все-таки от них есть какая-то польза. Почему же нельзя предположить, что то, что какие-то учения, которые мы сейчас не называем "буддизмом" не могут занимать похожее место?


Насколько я знаю, Ваджрадхара - тантрическая форма Будды Шакьямуни. Это не какое-то отдельное от Будды "существо".  Согласен, что различные "не-буддийские"учения могут приносить определенную пользу, но от этого они не становятся Будда-Дхармой. Если не опираться на канонические тексты, а все учения тащить в "общую кучу", то получится какой-то нью-эйдж и Бхагаван Раджниш.

----------


## Dondhup

> Махакала (главный Защитник Дрикунг Кагью)  - тоже одно из имен Шивы, повелитель времени, вышедший за пределы ограничений времени, супруга Махакали (Великая Кали) 
> 
> Еще один пример буддийского Защитника и индуисткого бога - Ганапати (Ганеша), в современном индуизме Ганешу почитают как бога-устранителя препятствий, а ведь есть еще тантра Ганапати (не знаю сохранилась ли линия передачи), где Он предстает далеко не "обычным мирским богом". Может не случайно, когда происходили трагические события в Тибете, в Индии молились за тибетцев и просили помощи у Ганапати? 
> Если не хватает знания по каким-то вопросам, то лучше не торопиться с навешиванием ярлыков и с выводами, а то так ведь и до падений не далеко.



Ешей Гамбо в гелуг - это воплощение Будды Авалокитешвары, я слушал что в сакья форму Махакалы принимает Хэвавджра. 
В любом случае важна не только форма, но и содержания, если человек к примеру откажется от Праджняпарамиты то и Будду Шакьямуни онг может воспринимать как мирского бога.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы спрашивали именно про Юндрунг Бон или про бон вообще?
> 
> Еще раз напомню, что тибетцы называют боном: 
> 
> 1. язычество вообще (в том же контексте, что и христиане),
> 2. шаманские верования, которые не затронули реформы Шенраба,
> 3. Обращенный (Шенрабом) бон - Юндрунг Бон,
> 4. реформированный, новый бон,
> 5. Даосизм.
> ...


Первые четыре пункта знал, а про даосизм слышу впервые  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Насколько я знаю, Ваджрадхара - тантрическая форма Будды Шакьямуни.


О небо! Когда же у нас начнут хоть немного "учить матчасть", прежде чем бросаться в бой с "ересью"! Ваджрадхара - это символ самой Дхармакайи, а никак не "форма Будды Шакьямуни". Нет у учений, которые передавал Тилопа, никакой прямой связи с Шакьямуни.

----------


## Dondhup

> Сутры во многом сходны по сути с сутрами махаяны. Есть Праджняпарамита, например.
> 
> Про русские переводы можете поинтересоваться у Yundrung Dhargye. В апреле этого года он привез 107 томов Кангьюра (бонского канона) в Москву.


Все это собрание текстов существовало до прихода Учения Будды в Тибет?
И практиковалось?

----------


## Налджорпа

> О небо! Когда же у нас начнут хоть немного "учить матчасть", прежде чем бросаться в бой с "ересью"! Ваджрадхара - это символ самой Дхармакайи, а никак не "форма Будды Шакьямуни". Нет у учений, которые передавал Тилопа, никакой прямой связи с Шакьямуни.


То есть, по-вашему получается, что ваджраяна никакого отношения к Будде Шакьямуни не имеет, и правы тхеравадины, которые утверждают, что учение Будды Шакьямуни ограничивается Трипитакой.

----------


## Налджорпа

> О, вот тут-то и есть корень дискуссии.
> А *откуда* это мы знаем заранее?
> Мы практиковали индуистские садханы?
> Изучали индуистское воззрение?
> Ан нет. Мы "просто знаем", что Шива - "мирской бог".
> Попробуем проанализировать это "знание". Как буддисты мы не признаем идеи о идентичности между названием объекта на протоязыке и объектом. Посему само название "Шива" (как, кстати, и "Будда") это просто звукосочетание, которому конвенционально присвоен комплекс значений. А далее - совсем интересно. Буддисты договорились, что под этим звукосочетанием кроется "мирской бог", в которого верят бестолковые индусы. Причем индусов-то никто не спрашивал, сами решили. В тоже время, разные школы индуизма (не говоря уж о чисто народном понимании), вкладывают в данный эпитет различное значение. Причем - *никогда* не совпадающее с буддийским пониманием вопроса.
> И буддисты, "просто знающие" нечто на эту тему, оказываются в положении "сами шутим - сами смеемся".
> Далее - некоторые сведения о Шиве (уже из буддийских источников).
> 1. Шива фигурирует как один из хранителей 8 кладбищ, окружающих мандалу. Так что как минимум его стоит респектовать как *буддийского* Защитника.
> ...


Скажите, пожалуйста, а Вишну в буддизме как-то представлен, или он, в отличие от Шивы, чисто индуистский?

----------


## Dondhup

"3. Бхайрава (ужасающий) это форма Шивы (извините, если что, но эта легенда хронологически имеет добуддийское происхождение). Мы, конечно, можем говорить что "Ваджрабхайрава" это совсем-совсем не то, что "Бхайрава". Но ведь это только вопрос наименования, не так ли?"
-----------------
Яманатка -  это Манджушри. И с ним лучше не шутить  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а Вишну в буддизме как-то представлен, или он, в отличие от Шивы, чисто индуистский?


Да, представлен, но представлен не в индуистском виде, с последущими неиндуистскими"трансформациями". Собственно, что такое Шива с Вишну - это определённые состояния ума, т.е. дхармы со скандхами, следовательно, эти явления представлены и в Тхераваде.

----------


## Александр С

> Насколько я знаю, Ваджрадхара - тантрическая форма Будды Шакьямуни. Это не какое-то отдельное от Будды "существо".


В школах сарма (Кагью и Гелуг) - это ади-будда, олицетворяющий Дхармакаю. В школе Ньингма Ваджрадара (Дорже Чанг) является проявлением Самантабхадры (Кунтузангпо - ади-будды школ Ньингма и Бон) и также одной из форм Падмасамбхавы (Огьен Дорже Чанг). 

Многие учения и линии передачи Ньингма и Бон идут от Самантабхадры и Ваджрасаттвы (в Бон - от Шенлха Окар) "мимо" Будды Шакьямуни.

И Ваджрадара, и Самантабхадра, и Ваджрасаттва не являются историческими буддами, а олицетворяют собой принцип просветления. Но от них исходят все эманации (нирманакаи) исторических будд. 




> То есть, по-вашему получается, что ваджраяна никакого отношения к Будде Шакьямуни не имеет, и правы тхеравадины, которые утверждают, что учение Будды Шакьямуни ограничивается Трипитакой.


Так что, если заниматься такой бухгалтерией и брать во внимание только одного исторического будду, то даже сам буддизм может "вдруг оказаться" не-буддизмом. 

Что это будет, буддийские формы не-буддизма или не-буддийский буддизм?  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Все это собрание текстов существовало до прихода Учения Будды в Тибет?
> И практиковалось?


Согласно преданию, они передавались изустно. Учения дзогчен начали впервые записывать в VII веке, а формировать канон в его современном виде стали в XI.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> То есть, по-вашему получается, что ваджраяна никакого отношения к Будде Шакьямуни не имеет.


Не "по-моему" - любому практику дзогчен или махамудры должно быть известно, кто такие Самантабхадра и Ваджрадхара, что они символизируют.

И не вся Ваджраяна, а конкретно та линия, которая идёт от Тилопы. Если верить тантрийской мифологии (а те же тхеравадины ей не верят), Будда Шакьямуни проявился как тантрийское божество, чтобы передать Калачакратантру и Гухьясамаджатантру. Но об учениях Ваджрайогини (в том числе о Шести Йогах) ничего подобного не говорится. Тилопа получил их непосредственно от дакини. Чакрасамваратантру Будда Шакьямуни, опять-таки если верить тантрийской мифологии, проповедовал в стране дакини. Но исторически это недоказуемо: Луипа жил спустя тысячу лет после Шакьямуни и получил это учение, вступив в общение не с ним, а с дакини.

В Ваджраяне и Дзогчен природа ума как источник учений важнее исторического Будды нашей эпохи - Шакьямуни. Так что тхеравадины правы только с точки зрения своей "системы отсчёта".

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> С точки зрения Ваджраяны и Дзогчен природа ума как источник учений важнее исторического Будды нашей эпохи - Шакьямуни. Так что тхеравадины правы только с точки зрения своей "системы отсчёта".


Ни разу не слышал ни от одного учителя такой позиции, что "важнее". По-моему, это неверное определение.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> принять Прибежище только в Шиве нельзя


об этом никто и не говорит. 




> То есть, по-вашему получается, что ваджраяна никакого отношения к Будде Шакьямуни не имеет


представьте такую ситуацию. Произошел контакт с инопланетянами из планеты Дельта Х. После изучения их культуры, выяснилось, что у них есть Учение, которое согласуется с 4 Печатями Дхармы. Что вы на это скажете?  :Smilie:  это учение не от Будды Шакьямуни. Или...Будда нам о такой планете не рассказывал. Или... где в их линии передачи наш Будда? 

Будд столько сколько звезд на небе, каждый Будда имеет одинаковую реализацию и учит одной и той же Дхарме, правда методы могут отличаться в зависимости от типов умов существ. Так в чем проблема? Источник Дхармы - Пробужденный Ум, а через какую Нирманакаю (Будда Шакьямуни, Тонпа Шенраб, Гуру Ринпоче...) этот Пробужденный Ум излагает Святое Учение не так уж и важно. Разве нет?

----------

Naldjorpa (23.08.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это я и имел в виду, когда писал "важнее".

----------


## Legba

> Для теравадинов не авторитет, да и гелугпинские ламы относительно недавно, в основном под влиянием нынешнего Далай Ламы, начали его признавать (еще Пабонка Ринпоче, например, уничтожал его святилища).


Справедливости ради следует отметить, что есть несколько садхан Падмасамбхавы, составленные Далай Ламами - третьим, пятым и (если ничего не путаю) седьмым. Одна из таких садхан выходила в свое время в сборнике "Йоги сестры Нигумы", перевод с тибетского Глена Муллина.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Не "по-моему" - любому практику дзогчен или махамудры должно быть известно, кто такие Самантабхадра и Ваджрадхара, что они символизируют.
> 
> И не вся Ваджраяна, а конкретно та линия, которая идёт от Тилопы. Если верить тантрийской мифологии (а те же тхеравадины ей не верят), Будда Шакьямуни проявился как тантрийское божество, чтобы передать Калачакратантру и Гухьясамаджатантру. Но об учениях Ваджрайогини (в том числе о Шести Йогах) ничего подобного не говорится. Тилопа получил их непосредственно от дакини. Чакрасамваратантру Будда Шакьямуни, опять-таки если верить тантрийской мифологии, проповедовал в стране дакини. Но исторически это недоказуемо: Луипа жил спустя тысячу лет после Шакьямуни и получил это учение, вступив в общение не с ним, а с дакини.
> 
> В Ваджраяне и Дзогчен природа ума как источник учений важнее исторического Будды нашей эпохи - Шакьямуни. Так что тхеравадины правы только с точки зрения своей "системы отсчёта".


Получается, что это вопрос веры. Вы назаваете то, что Будда передавал тантрические учения, принимая форму идамов, "мифологией". Я считаю, что это правда, иначе "мифологией" можно назвать и передачу Праджняпарамиты Нагарджуной и т.д. А то, что Тилопа получил передачу от Ваджрадхары это не мифология? Как это можно проверить? Некоторые ученые считают весь буддизм мифологией...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну конечно, вопрос веры! Как и жизнь человека, жившего 25 веков назад, слова которого были впервые записаны через 5 веков после смерти. А вы как думали?? По-вашему, вы наукой занимаетесь, практикуя тантру?  :Smilie:  lol

*Слово "мифология", кстати, вовсе не означает "выдумка".* Обыденная реальность, переживаемая современным человеком, оторванным от Традиции, в большей степени нереальна, чем Миф и Символ.

И ещё раз: Будда Шакьямуни никогда не принимал форму Ваджрадхары, или Самантабхадры, или Ваджрасаттвы, и тем не менее вы эти формы созерцаете и обращаетесь к ним с молитвой.

----------


## Dondhup

> Согласно преданию, они передавались изустно. Учения дзогчен начали впервые записывать в VII веке, а формировать канон в его современном виде стали в XI.


Все 107 томов передавались устно до 11 века?
И Учение Праджняпарамиты линии бон было известно только в Тибете?
Некоторые говорят, что бонпо заимствовало Учение у буддистов  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> И ещё раз: Будда Шакьямуни никогда не принимал форму Ваджрадхары, или Самантабхадры, или Ваджрасаттвы, и тем не менее вы эти формы созерцаете и обращаетесь к ним с молитвой.


Если будда не принмал этих форм, то он и не будда. )))

----------


## Александр С

> Все 107 томов передавались устно до 11 века?
> И Учение Праджняпарамиты линии бон было известно только в Тибете?
> Некоторые говорят, что бонпо заимствовало Учение у буддистов


Оно появилось не в Тибете, а было принесено туда из Шан-Шунга. Как оно попало в Шан-Шунг - вот что любопытно (с истор. т.з.).

Кстати, Веды гораздо дольше передавались в устном виде, а одна из вед была записана лишь в XIX веке. Заученное периодически сверялось друг у друга с целью не допустить искажений. Палийский канон тоже некоторое время так сохранялся. Т.е. это была нормальная практика.

----------


## Александр С

> Если будда не принмал этих форм, то он и не будда. )))


Дальнейшая дискуссия обещает быть интересной...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Некоторые говорят, что бонпо заимствовало Учение у буддистов


если изучить вопрос, то становится действительно понятно, что между Бон и Че (Дхарма) нет никакой разницы. Об этом говорили и продолжают говорить величайшие Мастера Бона/Дхармы. О каком "копирайте" может идти речь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Оно появилось не в Тибете, а было принесено туда из Шан-Шунга. Как оно попало в Шан-Шунг - вот что любопытно (с истор. т.з.).
> 
> Кстати, Веды гораздо дольше передавались в устном виде, а одна из вед была записана лишь в XIX веке. Заученное периодически сверялось друг у друга с целью не допустить искажений. Палийский канон тоже некоторое время так сохранялся. Т.е. это была нормальная практика.


Есть в интернете текст об этом?
Интересно почитать.

----------


## Dondhup

> если изучить вопрос, то становится действительно понятно, что между Бон и Че (Дхарма) нет никакой разницы. Об этом говорили и продолжают говорить величайшие Мастера Бона/Дхармы. О каком "копирайте" может идти речь?


Наверно знакомые геше "плохо изучили вопрос" и знают Дхарму "гораздо хуже чем мы", северные варвары  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Ну я просто не знаю чем он крут и не знаю чья он эманация, если он йдам.
> Поэтому, в общем я ничего про него не знаю, поэтому никак не могу принимать в нем Прибежище.


Вот, пожалуйте:
http://www.keithdowman.net/art/nyingmaicons/ni85.htm

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200




> Maha Deva (Tibetan: lha chen po, English: Great God): also known as Shiva - emanation of Avalokiteshvara. 
> 
> "...Great God, Ishvara, with a body red in colour, like ruby, blazing with light. Having one face, two hands and three eyes, charming and passionate in appearance. In the right [hand] holding aloft a hook to gather the Three Realms and the left a lasso of wind. The hair is bound in a tuft decorated with a crescent moon. Adorned with silks and jewels, naked with a red linga, engorged and erect. The right leg is bent and the left extended in a standing posture. Embraced by the consort, Uma Devi, bright red, beautiful and affectionate. The right [hand] holds a conch shell vessel to the Father and the left a hook; adorned with jewels..." (Min-ling Lochen Dharmashri, 1654-1718. Tibetan source text part II, pp.364-365). 
> 
> Bright red in colour with one face and two hands he is slightly fierce with three eyes and partially exposed canine teeth. The right hand holds upraised a hook, ornate and red, in the shape of an elephant goad decorated with jewels. The left holds outstretched an engorged red phallus and gold lasso. Adorned with a crown of gold and jewels, earrings and necklace he wears an orange and yellow scarf and a long garland of red flowers. The consort in similar appearance holds up a gold vase in the right hand and a mirror in the left, the shoulders covered with a blue scarf. Standing above a sun and moon disc atop a red lotus blossom they are surrounded by the subdued orange flames of pristine awareness. Arranged in front are rows of variously coloured wishing jewels, precious objects and bolts of cloth presented as an auspicious offering. 
> 
> Above, wreathed in the flames of pristine awareness, atop a red lotus blossom is the powerful Guru Rinpoche, Padmasambhava, red in colour, holding aloft in the right hand a black vajra sceptre. The left holds to the side a three pointed katvanga staff. Adorned with the lotus hat, earrings, necklace and a garland of heads he wears the robes of the Three Vehicles standing atop a corpse and sun disc. 
> 
> "To the discerning pristine awareness body of all conquerors, emanation body of compassion of the powerful Avalokiteshvara, benevolent Lord of the World; Mahadeva together with consort, Uma, I pay homage." (Nyingma liturgical verse). 
> ...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Наверно знакомые геше "плохо изучили вопрос" и знают Дхарму "гораздо хуже чем мы", северные варвары


видимо это просто позиция такая. У геше тоже есть право принимать позицию Римэ или неРимэ  :Smilie:  От этого они не становятся плохими геше  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> Есть в интернете текст об этом?
> Интересно почитать.


Тут и тут, например. А вот тема про бонскую сутру на e-sangha.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вот, пожалуйте


Это неправильный махадэва и ума дэви, особенно на второй тханке ) 

п.с. в дзогчене принимают прибежище в Гуру, Дэва, Дакини или я опять что-то путаю?

----------


## ullu

> Вот, пожалуйте:
> http://www.keithdowman.net/art/nyingmaicons/ni85.htm
> 
> http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200


Спасибо, но раз он идам и просветленно существо то он сам собой и так оказывается среди объектов Прибежища.
А изучать всех идамов по моему смысла нет.

А Ринпоче однажды спросили на ретрите приводит ли Индуизм к освобождению? Ринпоче ответил - мы не занимаемся оценкой других религий.

----------


## Dondhup

> видимо это просто позиция такая. У геше тоже есть право принимать позицию Римэ или неРимэ  От этого они не становятся плохими геше


Я не знал, что риме распространяется и на бон  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Я не знал, что риме распространяется и на бон


Вообще-то да, распространяется. Джамго Конгтрул внес в Ринчен Тердзод ряд бонских текстов.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Более того, к примеру, выдающийся бонский тертон Дечен Лингпа называл среди своих основных Учителей Джамгона Конгтрула, Чокгьюра Лингпу и 14 Кармапу.

----------


## Dondhup

Я сомневаюсь, что в период с момента исчезновения Учения Будды из нашего мира до прихода Будды Шакьямуни сохранилось такое высокое Учение как Праджняпарамита. 
Тем более что Будда Кашьяпа не давал своим ученикам Учение Махаяны. 

Возможно под влиянием буддизма сутры бонпо возникли позже под влиянием буддизма. 

Я сам придерживаюсь внесектанского подхода по отношению к буддийским школам, одновременно считая важность сохранить линии передачи в чистоте, никогда не относил себя к риме, судя по всем не зря. 

Когда стану Буддой буду знать все точно  :Smilie:

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> Друзья,
> недавно узнал о традиции индуистских йогов-натхов, которые ведут начало от мастеров Матсиендранатха и Горакшанатха, которые одновременно являются махасидхами в буддийской тантрической традиции. У меня вопрос к знающим: как такое может быть?...


Горакшанатх - знаменитый в Индии махасиддха, который живет уже более тысячи лет. В Индии Он исключительно уважаем и знаменит, наряду с бессмертным  Бабаджи, который дал учение Крийя - Йоги Лахири Махасайи, и о котором писал Йогананда, известный индусский йогин. И в наше время есть несколько выдающихся и знаменитых публичных учителей - йогинов, которые являются учениками как и бессмертного Бабаджи, так и знаменитого Горакшанатха, которые близко связаны, как об этом говорят. Эту информацию передаю, опираясь на книги и устные свидетельства учеников этих учителей крийя-йоги.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> п.с. Горакша - в переводе с санскрита, кажись, ужасный. Ужасный_Натх.


А что-же в Горакше натхе ужасного?? Вроде исключительно уравновешанный и срединный йогин. Именно избегал крайности и жесткости - например, кажется, когда к Нему явилась тантрическая Кали и преподнесла чашу крови как "даршан". То Горакшанатх отказался от такого даршана - Кали в ответ сказала, что у нее нет для него другого даршана. И впоследствии послала Горакшанатху в наказание всякие неприятности, а также селяне стали отказываться делать ему подношения как саньяси. Горакша натх благополучно пережил этот период испытаний  :Smilie:  Но от кровавой тантры держался в отдалении  :Smilie: 

Имя "Горакша" - кажется производят от санскриткого или непальского "корова", типа "пастух коров" кажется. "Го" - это возможно "корова" в санскритском.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Много читал здесь... Особенно понравился отжиг про то, что "Ваджрадхара - это тантрическая форма Будды Шакьямуни". Дорогой Налджорпа, в классе крия-тантр есть как минимум несколько мандал, центральное божество которых именно Будда Шакьямуни (как есть, в монашеских одеждах и прочая). И неудивительно, ведь среди трех немирских семейств крия-тантр первое (и наивысшее) возглавляет сам Будда Шакьямуни собственной персоной. Учите матчасть! Рекомендую "Основы буддийской тантры" Кхедруба Дже, сердечного ученика Цонкапы.

Дондуп, родненький... Это уже "Бой с тенью-3, а также 4,5,6 и доколе не пересохнет кровавое море сансары" :Smilie:  Стоит наконец заняться собой, а не лягаться с призрачными бонскими авторитетами, с коими вы нимало не знакомы, как и с авторитетами кашмирского шайвизма вроде Абхинавагупты (рискну заметить, но вы совершенно мимо пропустили трезвую, хоть и краткую аналитическую заметку Легбы о том, что вас нынче кормят критикой шайвизма 1000-летней давности, а ноне мы имеем другую картину, так же как вы настойчиво принимаетесь критиковать бон как учение, не приводящее к просветлению, но ни один из ныне живущих буддийских учителей гелуг не имеет в общем-то никакого _практического_ понятия о юндрунг-бон, и это надо честно признать, а свою критику, которую вы заученно повторяете, они также, как и вы, вынесли из своих монастырей - что делать, линии передачи передают (сорри за тавтологию! имел в виду чисто "транспортную" функцию этих линий) не только достоинства, но и недостатки каждой монастырской системы, зачастую застывшей сама в себе еще несколько веков назад - доходит до того, что каждый цаннид-колледж Дрепунга имеет собственное (!) воззрение на пустоту в каких-то частностях (видимо, так широки рамки умствования, и часто и даже весьма в нынешнем Гомане один колледж заканчивает диспуты чойра с другим колледжем самой обычной дракой, не смогши перенесть пораженья :Smilie: , если вы не знали, то мне об этом свидетельствовали (весело) сами монахи). 

Кстати, хочу напомнить, что одного из трех основателей римэ, Джамгона Контрула Великого, Кармапа практически "умыкнул" насильно из бон, но ваджрные связи не рвутся, и потому каждое последующее воплощение Контрула все равно обнаруживает связи с бон (ныняшняго просьба не теребить, он еще маленький :Smilie: ).

В общем, не создавайте себе кумиров ни из чего - ни из школ, ни из Шакьямуни, ни из звания "геше". Ученые такого рода тоже бывают глупцами, как и все другие люди, история тому порука. Будда так хотел, чтобы мы были свободны от кумиров и самостоятельны, во всём убеждаясь сами!

(Здесь вы можете, как всегда, привести в действие хорошо смазанный механизм самоуничиженья, дескать, кто мы без Учителей (!) и прочая. Этот плач Ярославны со мной уже не проходит, простите. Не вставши с четверенек, не научитесь ходить. А именно этому нас всех учат. И либо вам придется встать и, трясясь и покачиваясь, делать первые шаги *самому*, держась за палец Учителя, как младенец, либо всех, кто не понимает, о чем я, ожидает судьба Амалы и Камалы (помните индийских детишек, которые так и не смогли стать людьми :Smilie: ?). Только в этом случае "маугли" выучат Ламрим и пару садхан ануттара-тантры :Smilie: )) и будут перчить моск окружающим, как это любят делать до старости "вечные неофиты").

----------

Александр С (16.08.2009)

----------


## Налджорпа

> Много читал здесь... Особенно понравился отжиг про то, что "Ваджрадхара - это тантрическая форма Будды Шакьямуни". Дорогой Налджорпа, в классе крия-тантр есть как минимум несколько мандал, центральное божество которых именно Будда Шакьямуни (как есть, в монашеских одеждах и прочая). И неудивительно, ведь среди трех немирских семейств крия-тантр первое (и наивысшее) возглавляет сам Будда Шакьямуни собственной персоной. ...


Дорогой Нанзед Дордже, спасибо за ваши советы, для того мы здесь и общаемся, чтобы делится опытом, знаниями. Но вот что я думаю, - в вашем понимании Будда Шакьямуни - это нечто ограниченное, типа вот здесь Будда есть, а тут он уже кончается. Я думаю так - Шакьямуни - Будда, значит обладает тремя телами, или состояниями Будды - нирманакайей, самбхогакайей, дхармакайей. Ваджрадхара - просто символ дхармакайи, значит и дхармакайи Шакьямуни. Я не думаю, что в дхармакайе есть границы – это дхармакайя Шакьямуни, а это уже другого Будды и т.д. В этом смысле Ваджрадхара – символ дхармакайи Шакьямуни, как и любого другого Будды…

----------


## Dondhup

Я сомневаюсь что в пониманими Нандзеда Дорже вообще есть какие либо ограничения  :Smilie: 

Нандзед Дорже, я уже давно с бонпо не воюю  :Smilie:  Если взляд не совпадают, то это не значит, что нужно устраивать разборки друг с другом  :Smilie: 
Жаль Вы в Индии были а не на Лысой горе, я хотел был лично познакомиться. 
Я очень надеюсь что Дрепунге монахи  не только выясняют отношения на почве диспута  :Wink: 
Неужели Вы на 100 процентов уверены в своем утверждении что "ни один из ныне живущих буддийских учителей гелуг не имеет в общем-то никакого практического понятия о юндрунг-бон".

Насчет обвинения в вечном неофитстве и т.п. скажу, что я недостаточно знаю Ламрим 
и пару садхан, так что меня можно поместить еще ниже, чем Маугли  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ваджрадхара - просто символ дхармакайи


И от кого же Тилопа Учения получал? От символа?  :Smilie: 

Налджорпа, а почему вы не хотите признать, что есть другие будды, что есть великое множество пробужденных существ, которые могут учить Дхарме? Зачем сводить все к деятельности одного великого Пробужденного? А то получается, что Будда действует как в классическом индуизме Вишну, принимая разные образы и играя разные роли. 
Театр одного актера...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Даже с точки зрения традиции сутр Будда был 4-м Буддой который пришел в наш мир как Всемирный Учитель. Если я не ошибаюсь Учение предыдущего Будды к моменту прихода Будды Шакьямуни исчезло.

----------


## Налджорпа

> И от кого же Тилопа Учения получал? От символа? 
> 
> Налджорпа, а почему вы не хотите признать, что есть другие будды, что есть великое множество пробужденных существ, которые могут учить Дхарме? Зачем сводить все к деятельности одного великого Пробужденного? А то получается, что Будда действует как в классическом индуизме Вишну, принимая разные образы и играя разные роли. 
> Театр одного актера...


А вы считаете, что Ваджрадхара - это некое "существо", которое обладает определенным потоком сознания, занимает определенное место в пространстве? Ваджрадхара - это дхармакая как таковая, её обозначение. Тилопа получил передачу в уме, во время медитации, а не так, что шел по дороге, встретил Ваджрадхару и получил от него передачу.  :Smilie: 
Я охотно признаю что есть другие Будды. Просто почему-то на этом форуме такое впечатление складывается, что Шакьямуни только тхеравадинам нужен, остальные без него прекрасно обходятся, зато Шива - бодхисаттва.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

То есть вы считаете, что достигая уровня Ваджрадхары, все существа сливаются воедино, образуя собой некое единое пространство? И Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Ваджрасаттва, Амитабха... разные имена одного и того же?  :Smilie: 

На БФ уже не раз цитировали, но здесь тоже будет в тему:



> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче:
> "Полностью реализовавшим существом можно назвать не только Будду Шакьямуни, исторического будду, поскольку буддисты условно допускают, что любое просветленное существо становится Буддой Шакьямуни. Такова уж свойственная людям ограниченность, но это не обязательно так. Существует бесчисленное множество просветленных существ". (...)
> "Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены. 
> Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасаттвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавшихся существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность". («Беседы в Конвее» 1-й том.)

----------


## Налджорпа

> То есть вы считаете, что достигая уровня Ваджрадхары, все существа сливаются воедино, образуя собой некое единое пространство? И Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Ваджрасаттва, Амитабха... разные имена одного и того же? 
> 
> На БФ уже не раз цитировали, но здесь тоже будет в тему:


А вы считаете, что у каждого своя, отдельная от других, дхармакайя, так что ли?
Цитата из "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьена Тулку:

"Состояние ума всех будд - сама Дхармакайя. Природа нашего ума - тоже Дхармакайя. Факт того, что суть у всех нас одна и та же, служит связующим звеном между нами и всеми просветленными существами. Пока в нас недостаточно веры и преданности, Дхармакайя-природа нашего ума как бы покрыта затемнениями. Но в тот момент, когда вы с преданностью открываете свое сердце, вы получаете благословения всех будд."

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> То есть вы считаете, что достигая уровня Ваджрадхары, все существа сливаются воедино, образуя собой некое единое пространство? И Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра, Ваджрасаттва, Амитабха... разные имена одного и того же? 
> 
> На БФ уже не раз цитировали, но здесь тоже будет в тему:





> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче:
> "В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. 
> ...В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены."


Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче - необыкновенно авторитетный и реализованный йогин, тем не менее критика со "неиндусских" йогинов индуиского учения (как впрочем возможно и "индусских йогинов" не-индуизма) может быть не вполне адекватной и точной. Чтобы изучить индуиские принципы, то надо обратиться к авторитетным индуиским учителям и йогинам, и тогда будет возможность получить серьезные и авторитетные представления. Также не думаю, что корректные учения и представления о буддизме можно получить у индусских учителей.

В принципе не исключено что и у авторитетных учителей не-индуистов можно получить адекватные оценки об индуизме, и наоборот (Например, мне известно, что знаменитый индусский учитель йоги Шри Пайлот Бабаджи довольно хорошо знаком с тибетским буддизмом и ламаизмом. Например посещал королество Мустанг и был с уважением принимаемым и общался с ламами по духовно-религиозным темам. Если я не ошибаюсь - а кажется я не ошибаюсь, то Шри Пайлот Бабаджи происходит из рода потомков Гаутамы Шакьямуни и исключительно уважает и почитает буддизм). То есть можно услышать и точную и адекватную  оценку и представления и в межрелигиозном общении и критики. Но в данном случае, мне так не кажется. Когда я читал эти слова от уважаемого Римпоче, у меня все-таки сложилось впечатление, что это более-менее "дежурное"  высказывание и оценка, типичное для межконфессионального диалога и критики, и более направленное чтобы "успокоить" учеников, чтобы они не метались в поисках более лучшего и совершенного учения  :Smilie: 

У меня например другое представление об принципах индуизма, по крайней мере в современной редакции. Также индуизм очень обширен и там есть много довольно различных и даже взаимоконфликтующих учений. 

Мне кажется некоторые традиции в индуизме крайне близки буддизму по своим принципам: сиддха-йога (ее истоки в доарийской истории Южной Индии, Цейлона, и даже Тибета - район священного озера Манасовар по учению сиддханты), крийя - йога (связанная с сиддха-йогой), орден Шанкараачарии (его в Индии некоторые считали скрытым буддистом). Натха - йоги - это и есть часть сиддха-йоги, которая исторически связывается с деятельностью сиддха - йогов Матсъеранатха и Горакшанатха, которых одновременно считают и буддийскими махасиддхами.

Сарвамангалам

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Но в тот момент, когда вы с преданностью открываете свое сердце, вы получаете благословения всех будд."


вот именно, всех будд  :Smilie:  будды не сливаются в один большой ум. 

еще цитата:



> Лопон Тензин Намдак:
> "Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум». (...)
> "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корне отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность".
> («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин Намдака, изд-во Центр «Уддияна», 2000 г.)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Александр, данная цитата мне нравится в связи с объяснением буддийской Реализации. 
По поводу индуизма с вами согласен. Современный индуизм, индуизм ашрамов, скажем так, нео-индуизм вообще сильно отличается от того индуизма, который критиковался буддийскими и джайнскими Учителями прошлого. Например, не осталось и следа от кастовой системы, столь характерной для индуизма прошлого. Видимо для этого и нужна была критика  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А вы считаете, что у каждого своя, отдельная от других, дхармакайя, так что ли?
> Цитата из "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьена Тулку:
> 
> "Состояние ума всех будд - сама Дхармакайя. Природа нашего ума - тоже Дхармакайя. Факт того, что суть у всех нас одна и та же, служит связующим звеном между нами и всеми просветленными существами. Пока в нас недостаточно веры и преданности, Дхармакайя-природа нашего ума как бы покрыта затемнениями. Но в тот момент, когда вы с преданностью открываете свое сердце, вы получаете благословения всех будд."


сорри, что вклиниваюсь, 
Да, я считаю, что у каждого существа своя дхармакайя, хоть она и неизменна, иначе не может быть речи о свабхавикакайе, как единстве 'трех тел'. Точнее, дхармакайя раскрывается изнутри и мгновенно распространяется на все 10 сторон. Но у каждого - свое внутреннее пространство сердца.

Природа нашего ума и есть Высший Учитель
_______________________
Буду рад.... подискутировать

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А что-же в Горакше натхе ужасного?? Вроде исключительно уравновешанный и срединный йогин. Именно избегал крайности и жесткости - например, кажется, когда к Нему явилась тантрическая Кали и преподнесла чашу крови как "даршан". То Горакшанатх отказался от такого даршана - Кали в ответ сказала, что у нее нет для него другого даршана. И впоследствии послала Горакшанатху в наказание всякие неприятности, а также селяне стали отказываться делать ему подношения как саньяси. Горакша натх благополучно пережил этот период испытаний  Но от кровавой тантры держался в отдалении 
> 
> Имя "Горакша" - кажется производят от санскриткого или непальского "корова", типа "пастух коров" кажется. "Го" - это возможно "корова" в санскритском.


спасибо, очень интересно  :Smilie: 
Думаю, все дело в том, что Кали не с той стороны даршан поднесла .... в свойственной ей манере

Что же до этимологии, не так давно встречал перевод слова "горакша", но в другом контексте, не в связи с именем. Возможно, вы и правы, и слово можно разбить по слогам go-rak-sha.

----------


## Dondhup

> сорри, что вклиниваюсь, 
> Да, я считаю, что у каждого существа своя дхармакайя, хоть она и неизменна, иначе не может быть речи о свабхавикакайе, как единстве 'трех тел'. Точнее, дхармакайя раскрывается изнутри и мгновенно распространяется на все 10 сторон. Но у каждого - свое внутреннее пространство сердца.
> 
> Природа нашего ума и есть Высший Учитель
> _______________________
> Буду рад.... подискутировать


Если Дхармакая неизменна то значит она не зависит от причин и условий т.е. имеет самосущность?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если Дхармакая неизменна то значит она не зависит от причин и условий т.е. имеет самосущность?


А разве Дхармакая зависит от причин и условий?  :Smilie: 

"Дхармакая обладает восемью характеристиками: равенством (Дхармакая всех Будд не различается), глубиной, *вечностью* (потому что она не обустовлена, и так свободна от рождения и прекращения, от начала, конца и середины), единичностью (потому что неразделима, ведь Дхармадхату и изначальная мудрость не различаются), подлинностью, *чистотой* (потому что свободна от пятен 3-х завес), светозарностью и связью с Самбхогакаей".
"Драгоценное украшение Освобождения" Чже Гампопа глава 20:плод

----------


## Dondhup

Дхармакая пуста от независимого существования.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

то есть она существует зависимо? зависимо от чего?

вот оно: рантонг/жентонг  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Вы Ринчен Намгьял, обладаете Дхармакаей?
Если да, тогда Ваше тело это Нирманакая, и Вы обладаете всеми мирскими и немирскими сиддхами?
Если нет, то Вы обретете Дхармакаю при достижении состояния Будды  :Wink: 
Как Вы его достигнете? Собрав два океана -  добродетели и мудрости,Ю т.е. в силу причн условий.

----------


## Налджорпа

> вот именно, всех будд  будды не сливаются в один большой ум.


Уважаемый Ринчен Намгьял, так что же такое по-вашему тогда Ваджрадхара? Некий индивид, обладающий отдельным потоком сознания?

Я понимаю так- Ваджрадхара-это дхармакайя. Дхармакайя присуща каждому существу. То есть можно сказать, что вы-Ваджрадхара, я – Ваджрадхара, все вокруг – Ваджрадхары. Только наша собственная природа Ваджрадхары пока скрыта иллюзорными омрачениями. Коренного Ламу мы воспринимаем как Ваджрадхару, поскольку он показывает нам нашу собственную природу ума. Это как то, что нам нужно зеркало, чтобы увидеть собственное лицо. Почему меня уверяют, что Шакьямуни не может быть Ваджрадхарой? Будда может быть вообще кем-угодно, на то он и Будда!

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Если Дхармакая неизменна то значит она не зависит от причин и условий т.е. имеет самосущность?


она не имеет самосущность... скорее, незавимость от любых перемен, И является основой для проявления других двух тел (ее внерассудочное постижение. 
как-то так, наверно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ваджрадхара - не существо, а символ Дхармакайи. Но разговор ушёл в сторону. Речь шла о Ваджрадхаре как источнике передачи кагью. Так вот, Будда Шакьямуни, в принципе, *может* проявиться в форме любого божества. Но из этого отнюдь не следует, что *именно он* в облике Ваджрадхары давал Тилопе передачу. В намтаре это никак не отображено. Зачем же доказывать заведомо недоказуемые вещи? Только потому, что вам хочется, чтобы все учения исходили от Шакьямуни?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Уважаемый Налджорпа,

по вашему мнению 1000 Будд - это 1 Будда? 
Дхармакая всех Будд не различается! Но 1000 Будд также как и 100000000 Будд не превращаются от этого в одного Будду. Характеристики Дхармакаи согласно школе Кагью привел выше.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Дондуп, 

Дхармакая не существует на относительном уровне, она существует на уровне абсолютном, это наша асолютная природа, Природа Будды. Она постоянна, не зависит от причин и условий, она пуста не от себя, она пуста от относительного  :Smilie:

----------


## Налджорпа

> Уважаемый Налджорпа,
> 
> по вашему мнению 1000 Будд - это 1 Будда? 
> Дхармакая всех Будд не различается! Но 1000 Будд также как и 100000000 Будд не превращаются от этого в одного Будду. Характеристики Дхармакаи согласно школе Кагью привел выше.


Уважаемый Ринчен Намгьял, все Будды не сливаются в одного. Но мы живем в историческую эпоху Будды Шакьямуни. И я воспринимаю его как источник всей Дхармы в этот исторический период. Не было буддизма до Будды! Согласно сутрам, учение предыдущего Будды полностью прекращается, до прихода следующего. Про бон ничего не могу сказать, но насколько я знаю, в буддийских сутрах нет ничего про бон и Шенраба! Я вот такой ортодоксальный буддист, и считаю что бон и шиваизм - хорошие учения, но не учения Будды!

----------


## Dondhup

> Дондуп, 
> 
> Дхармакая не существует на относительном уровне, она существует на уровне абсолютном, это наша асолютная природа, Природа Будды. Она постоянна, не зависит от причин и условий, она пуста не от себя, она пуста от относительного


Вы считаете что Дхармакая существует не зависимо от причин и условий?
Абсолютный и относительный уровень тоже существует не зависимо от причин и условий?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Уважаемый Налджорпа,

а Дзогчен по-вашему тоже небуддийское учение? Ведь Дзогчен точно идет не от Будды Шакьямуни. Чем тогда Дзогчен отличается от Бона? Вообще вы по каким-нибудь принципам кроме линии передачи относите учение к Дхарме или нет? А в Кагью Дзогчен тоже практикуют  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вы считаете что Дхармакая существует не зависимо от причин и условий?
> Абсолютный и относительный уровень тоже существует не зависимо от причин и условий?


относительный уровень существует зависимо от причин и условий.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Уважаемый Налджорпа,
> 
> а Дзогчен по-вашему тоже небуддийское учение? Ведь Дзогчен точно идет не от Будды Шакьямуни. Чем тогда Дзогчен отличается от Бона? Вообще вы по каким-нибудь принципам кроме линии передачи относите учение к Дхарме или нет? А в Кагью Дзогчен тоже практикуют


Дзогчен, так же как и Махамудра - методы достижения состояния Будды. Не знаю как Дзогчен, но, например Махамудра не может существовать без опоры на сутры, на взгляд Махаяны, на бодхичитту, следовательно на учение Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Вы сами себе противоречите  :Smilie: 
Дзогчен - метод достижения состояния Будды, но линия передачи-то другая, не идет от Будды Шакьямуни!  :Smilie:  
Бон тоже опирается на Прибежище, бодхичитту, Учение идентично, разница опять-таки в линии передачи.

----------


## Александр С

> А вы считаете, что у каждого своя, отдельная от других, дхармакайя, так что ли?
> Цитата из "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьена Тулку:
> 
> "Состояние ума всех будд - сама Дхармакайя. Природа нашего ума - тоже Дхармакайя. Факт того, что суть у всех нас одна и та же, служит связующим звеном между нами и всеми просветленными существами. Пока в нас недостаточно веры и преданности, Дхармакайя-природа нашего ума как бы покрыта затемнениями. Но в тот момент, когда вы с преданностью открываете свое сердце, вы получаете благословения всех будд."


Вы так активно критикуете индуизм, а сами же по-индуистски и заблуждаетесь  :Smilie:  У каждого именно что своя, отдельная дхармакая, иначе это и было бы пресловутым слиянием с абсолютом.




> Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»." (...)
>     "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность.



«Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин Намдака, изд-во Центр «Уддияна», 2000 г (тут тоже толково)



> В наши дни недалёкие люди говорят: "Проявления - это ваш собственный ум". "Проявления - это Дхармакая". "Пробуждённость - это ум". Это не отличается от бреда сумасшедшего, который утверждает: "Голова - это задница!" "Огонь - это вода!" "Темнота - это свет!" Очевидно, что их неведение гораздо больше этого.
> 
> Если бы проявления были умом, то последовало бы, что у ума есть цвет и прочее. Последовало бы, что когда вас нет, ваш ум остаётся в том же месте, потому что проявления (продолжают) существовать (после того, как вы ушли). Также следовало бы, что когда родился один человек, то с ним родились все, а когда один человек умер, то и все умерли вместе с ним. Следовало бы, что если десять миллионов людей видят одну и ту же вазу, то поскольку она является чьим-то умом, значит, все обладают одним и тем же умом. Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды предстают все явления, то самсара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа; и наоборот, то существо является Буддой, так как Будда является умом того существа. Последовало бы, что моментальное движение ума, возникающее тут и там, даёт возможность явлениям возникать где угодно, и так далее, - таких ошибок не перечесть.



Лонгченпа.
"Сокровищница драгоценных слов и смысла."
На самом деле, я не хочу начинать перестрелку цитатами  :Smilie: . Приведенные вами и мной не противоречат, а дополняют друг друга.

Еще более точно на эту тему написал Ренольдс в "Дзогчен в представлении У.И.Эванс-Венца и К.Г.Юнга" (где он эти представления критикует):




> Следует отметить, однако, что на самом деле в тибетских текстах нет никакого понятийного эквивалента его "Единому Уму". Выражение sems gcig-po употребляется лишь один раз, когда говорится, что "одна и та же (природа) ума объемлет и Сансару и Нирвану" ('khor 'das yongs la khyab-pa'i sems gcig-po). Больше это выражение не встречается. Указанный фрагмент не подразумевает существования некой разновидности неоплатонической ипостаси, всеобщего Нуса, фрагментами или продолжениями которого являются все индивидуальные умы. В контексте данного отрывка речь идет о том, что именно природа ума (и в данном случае sems означает sems nyid), отражает в сознавании все переживания, какой бы ни была их природа, – сансарической или нирванической. В этом природа ума подобна зеркалу, которое отражает любой поставленный перед ним предмет независимо от того, прекрасен он или уродлив. Текст не постулирует ни реального существования бесчисленного множества индивидуальных умов, ни реального существования единого Над-Ума, в котором, подобно рекам, впадающим в океан, сливаются после завершения нашей духовной карьеры на Земле потоки всех наших индивидуальных умов, утрачивая при этом свою индивидуальность

----------


## Налджорпа

> Вы так активно критикуете индуизм, а сами же по-индуистски и заблуждаетесь  У каждого именно что своя, отдельная дхармакая, иначе это и было бы пресловутым слиянием с абсолютом.


Я не критикую индуизм. Просто не понимаю как можно одновременно быть буддистом и шиваитом, например. А мне говорят, что это вообще не важно, всё одно и тоже. 
Насчет дхармакайи- получается так- дхармакайя у каждого своя, но её суть у всех одинакова. Правильно? С этим я согласен.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Вы сами себе противоречите 
> Дзогчен - метод достижения состояния Будды, но линия передачи-то другая, не идет от Будды Шакьямуни!  
> Бон тоже опирается на Прибежище, бодхичитту, Учение идентично, разница опять-таки в линии передачи.


Скажите, пожалуйста, а если бон такой буддийский, с какими бонскими жрецами боролся Гуру Ринпоче, утверждая Дхарму в Тибете? И какой именно бон насаждал царь Лангдарма, уничтожая буддизм? Если это какой-то другой, "плохой" бон, то где тогда в то время был "хороший"?

----------


## Александр С

> Я не критикую индуизм. Просто не понимаю как можно одновременно быть буддистом и шиваитом, например. А мне говорят, что это вообще не важно, всё одно и тоже.


Ну не обязательно быть буддистом и шиваизмом. Просто, для кого-то одно другому не мешает и тут, имхо, призывают смотреть на этот момент проще, а не переходить в шиваизм. 





> Насчет дхармакайи- получается так- дхармакайя у каждого своя, но её суть у всех одинакова. Правильно? С этим я согласен.


Так и есть. Однако, при единой сути, дхармакая индивидуальна и просветленная активность тоже индивидуальна (иногда говорят, например, что Ваджрасаттва никогда не говорил, но имеется ввиду, что Ум Ваджрасаттвы не выходит за пределы дхармакаи для осуществления какого-то действия, а совершает его бездеятельно).




> Скажите, пожалуйста, а если бон такой буддийский, с какими бонскими жрецами боролся Гуру Ринпоче, утверждая Дхарму в Тибете? И какой именно бон насаждал царь Лангдарма, уничтожая буддизм? Если это какой-то другой, "плохой" бон, то где тогда в то время был "хороший"?


Падмасамбхава боролся с с тем же, по сути, с чем боролся и Тонпа Шенраб, основатель Бона, если мы внимательнее этот момент рассмотрим. 

По поводу Юндрунг Бона он говорил, например  :Smilie:  :




> Падмасамбхава также предрекал:
> 
> Во времена вырождения люди будут выживать за счет других существ. Их одежда будет делаться из железа. Их действия будут порочными. Стремена будут их дорогами. Седла лошадей будут их кроватями. Воины с головами из железа будут вести сражения. В это время бедные люди получат семя Бона. Бонское знание будет словно орел в полете. Я – Гуру – сам буду тогда поддерживать учение Бона. Затем с востока прийдут четыре царя с именами bLon-po-can, Bong-bu'i rNa-mchog-can, Mi-sha'i Za-ma-can и rDzing-bu Pho-brang-can, и распространят Бон повсюду.



Samten Gyaltsen Karmay, "The treasury of good sayings".
В Новом боне (Бон сарма) даже прибежище принимают в Падмасамбхаве.

----------


## Александр С

> И какой именно бон насаждал царь Лангдарма, уничтожая буддизм? Если это какой-то другой, "плохой" бон, то где тогда в то время был "хороший"?


Собственно, Бон всегда был в Шан-Шунге, который тибетцы благополучно разграбили в свое время. И это, и Лангдарма - это уже из области политики, а не учения; позже, например, кагью и бон будут объединяться в борьбе против гелуг и даже воевать вместе. Но это даже звучит странно - правильнее было бы сказать, что были _политики, придерживающиеся в своих интересах бона, кагью или гелуг_. Кроме того, есть такая традиция: находить самого плохого парня и усматривать в его действиях прежде всего религиозные мотивы. Например, как у Юлиана Отступника или Святополка Окаянного.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Ну не обязательно быть буддистом и шиваизмом. Просто, для кого-то одно другому не мешает и тут, имхо, призывают смотреть на этот момент проще, а не переходить в шиваизм.


Не имею ничего против, просто не понимаю, как одно другому может не мешать  :Smilie: 
Насчет бона и Дхармы - это опять же вопрос веры. Вы верите, что аналогичное буддизму учение, без всякого вляния учения Шакьямуни существовало с 19 века до н.э., когда жил по преданию Шенраб,-это ваше право, я в это не верю.

----------


## Inbongo

> Про бон ничего не могу сказать, но насколько я знаю, в буддийских сутрах нет ничего про бон и Шенраба! Я вот такой ортодоксальный буддист, и считаю что бон и шиваизм - хорошие учения, но не учения Будды!



Зато в Бон сказано про Шакьямуни и буддизм...

----------


## Fritz

Позже. Когда Шакьямуни и буддизм научили бонцев песать и читать.))))

----------


## Налджорпа

> Зато в Бон сказано про Шакьямуни и буддизм...


Логично, ведь наверняка бонские учения создавались и записывались уже когда учение Шакьямуни было известно и широко практиковалось...

----------


## Inbongo

> Позже. Когда Шакьямуни и буддизм научили бонцев песать и читать.))))


То есть Шакьямуни отдельно, буддизм отдельно, что ли? В то время, когда тибетские буддисты переводили учение с санскрита, и Бонское учение с жанг жунга вы, наверное, имеете в виду.

----------


## Dondhup

> относительный уровень существует зависимо от причин и условий.


А где происходит разделение реальности на абсолютный и относительный уровень?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы сами себе противоречите 
> Дзогчен - метод достижения состояния Будды, но линия передачи-то другая, не идет от Будды Шакьямуни!  
> Бон тоже опирается на Прибежище, бодхичитту, Учение идентично, разница опять-таки в линии передачи.


Вы очень хорошо знаете Учение Будды и бонпо?
Я воть не знаю даже Учение Будды, да ж Ламрим и тот далеко не до конца.

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы очень хорошо знаете Учение Будды и бонпо?
> Я воть не знаю даже Учение Будды, да ж Ламрим и тот далеко не до конца.



Одно дело знать учение или пытаться стать в нем знатоком, философом, ученым, другое практиковать учение, хотя бы на том уровне, на котором есть знание, любому уровню знания есть соответствующие практики.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В Ваджраяне и Дзогчен природа ума как источник учений важнее исторического Будды нашей эпохи - Шакьямуни.


Странно. Я думал, что источником учений является Учитель, а оказалось некая мифическая "природа ума".  

Учитель и есть Ваджрадхара, то есть дословно - Держатель [состояния знания] Ваджры.

----------


## Inbongo

> Странно. Я всегда полагал, что источником учений является Учитель, а оказалось некая мифическая "природа ума".  
> 
> Учитель и есть Ваджрадхара, то есть дословно - Держатель [состояния знания] Ваджры.


Тогда кто был учителем Шакьямуни, если не природа ума?



В облике ребенка Тапихритса явился и Мо Юнгдрунгу, который был очень богат, и 
сказал ему, что живет подаянием, поскольку не может найти работу. Богач 
предложил ему остаться у него в качестве слуги, чтобы присматривать за животными. 
Парень отличался умом и способностью к работе, и ему дали имя Пьелег. Как раз в 
это время Нангжер Лодпо пребывал в медитации в одной из расположенных наподалеку 
пещер, а Мо Юнгдрунг оказывал ему помощь. Однажды, когда Ньелег возвращался со 
своей сумкой с горного пастбища, он увидел Нангжера Лодпо, выходящего из своей 
пещеры. Ньелег выполнил перед ним простирание и выразил ему традиционное 
почтение девятью способами. Мастер заметил, что мальчик сведущ в доктрине и 
спросил его: "Кто твой учитель? Какую медитацию ты практикуешь? Что у тебя в 
сумке? Почему ты ведешь себя таким образом? И куда ты идешь?" 

Ньелег ответил: "Великая идея — мой учитель. Я практикую состояние, свободное от 
всех концепций. Я медитирую на все, что вижу в трех измерениях (существования). 
В сумке я несу свои мысли. Поведение мое основано на стремлении служить живым 
существам. И я иду в никуда". Мастер был разочарован. Он был очень горд тем, что 
является выдающимся учителем и ему показалось, что в ответе ребенка прозвучало 
неуважение. Он скептически возразил: "Если великая идея является твоим учителем, 
то это значит, что учителя у тебя нет. Если твоя практика состоит в пребывании в 
бесконцептуальном состоянии, это значит, что ты не нуждаешься в пище и одежде. 
Если ты медитируешь на все видимое в трех измерениях, это значит, что тебе не 
нужно медитировать: и без медитации ты достигнешь полной реализации. Если свои 
мысли ты несешь в сумке, значит у тебя нет никаких желаний". На это мальчик 
ответил: *"Если вы не понимаете, что великая идея может быть учителем, то скажите 
— кто обучал Будду?" Он имел в виду то, что для понимания истинного состояния 
нет необходимости в мастере; учитель объясняет практикующему и подтверждает его 
собственные переживания врожденной мудрости, то, что практикующий и так уже 
знает, ничему новому он его научить не может*. "Моя практика состоит в пребывании 
в бесконцептуальном состоянии, ибо это та основа, в которой нет мыслей: 
концептуальные идеи не являются медитационной практикой. Моя медитация — это в`идение 
трех миров: в истинной природе нет пристрастий. Если бы они были, это не было бы 
медитацией. Если я несу свои мысли в сумке, это значит, что с желаниями 
покончено, поэтому нет и мыслей. Если вы свободны от концепций, вы понимаете 
значение этого. Если моя практика состоит в том, чтобы служить всем существам, 
это значит, что все переживания блаженства и страдания имеют один вкус, и 
неразделение на хорошее и плохое — вот моя практика".


Не пытайтесь передергивать цитату с возрения сутры и тантры.

----------


## Александр С

> Не имею ничего против, просто не понимаю, как одно другому может не мешать


Я тоже не очень понимаю. Т.е. я понимаю, что такое бывает и что люди при этом не испытывают когнитивного диссонанса. Возможно, есть недвойственные формы шиваизма (или они появились под влиянием буддизма). Либо кто-то, действительно, настолько способен ухватить суть, что внешние формы ему уже не так и важны. Натхи считают, что абсолют свободен от философских концепций, так что с их стороны это понятно. Если не пугаться слова "абсолют", то вполне можно поразмышлять, что в это относительное понятие может вкладывать буддист  :Smilie: 




> Позже. Когда Шакьямуни и буддизм научили бонцев песать и читать.))))


Особенно песать.




> Странно. Я думал, что источником учений является Учитель, а оказалось некая мифическая "природа ума".  
> 
> Учитель и есть Ваджрадхара, то есть дословно - Держатель [состояния знания] Ваджры.


Учитель показывает нам нашу природу ума, а она и есть источник всего знания. Иногда  Природу ума истинным Коренным Учителем называет и Намкай Норбу. 

Еще надо смотреть, на каком уровне.

На уровне Плода, Учитель - это тот, кто нам показал нам нашу природу ума. В этом отношении он важнее Будды. 

А на уровне Основы, природа ума открывается нам в результате успешной практики гуру-йоги. 

Видеть своего Учителя как Ваджрахдару, независимо от того, было ли у вас видение нерожденной дхармакаи или нет, - это одно из обязательств аннутара-тантры. С этим никто не спорит.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Не имею ничего против, просто не понимаю, как одно другому может не мешать 
> Насчет бона и Дхармы - это опять же вопрос веры. Вы верите, что аналогичное буддизму учение, без всякого вляния учения Шакьямуни существовало с 19 века до н.э., когда жил по преданию Шенраб,-это ваше право, я в это не верю.


1. мешать может все что угодно, и наоборот...
2. вопрос веры вообще все без исключения  :Smilie:  а еще вопрос надуманного фанатизма и надуманной ортодоксальности. Только вот все эти надуманные воззрения не выдерживают ни капли критики и логики  :Smilie: 
Не нужен сегодня этот фанатизм. Если немного почитать, то можно, например, узнать, что в "индуизме" есть линии передачи, идущие от "буддийских" Мастеров, что в тантрах индуизма есть такое понятие как "пустота" и практики с ней связанные, что буддизм признает некоторых индуистских богов и считает их Просветленными, что в Боне есть все уровни практики (Сутра, Тантра, Дзогчен), есть традиция терма, что ряд величайших Мастеров-тертонов открывали и практиковали как буддийские, так и бонские Учения... и многое другое. 
Не нужно закрывать на все это глаза  :Smilie:  мы практикуем, чтобы рушить свои клетки, но никак не создавать их...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вы очень хорошо знаете Учение Будды и бонпо?
> Я воть не знаю даже Учение Будды, да ж Ламрим и тот далеко не до конца.


далеко не очень... а что делать! стараемся...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Тогда кто был учителем Шакьямуни, если не природа ума?


Несомненно, у Шакьямуни были Учителя - будды прошлого, которым он выражает свое почтение в "Самадхираджа" сутре, например.

----------


## Inbongo

> Несомненно, у Шакьямуни были Учителя - будды прошлого, которым он выражает свое почтение в "Самадхираджа" сутре, например.



А кто отрицает, что были, конечно Тонпа Шенраб например. :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Одно дело знать учение или пытаться стать в нем знатоком, философом, ученым, другое практиковать учение, хотя бы на том уровне, на котором есть знание, любому уровню знания есть соответствующие практики.


Согласно Ламриму Цонкапы важно сочетание знания словесной Дхармы с опытом медитации. И не стоит эти вещи противопоставлять.

Собственно, речь шла о другом . При всем моем уважении к русским "бонцам" не факт, что практика бонпо ведет к тому же результату что и практика Учения Будды  :Smilie:   Я читал бонский текст выложенный на бонском сайте где проскальзывает обращение в качестве объекта Прибежища к мандале духов. Можно конечно верить что до прихода Будды Шакьямуни и с момента уже после исчезновения буддийской Дхармы существовало учение Юдрунг бон, которое не чем по сути не отличалось от Учения Будды. Но как уже упоминалось выше Будда Шакьямуни об этом ни словом не обмолвился. 

Интересно есть ли в буддийских текстах написанных после ухода Будды Шакьямуни в Индии информация об этом. Например написанных в Наланде.

----------


## Dondhup

> А кто отрицает, что были, конечно Тонпа Шенраб например.


В каких буддийских сутрах ли тантрах говориться об этом?

Согласно индуистским текстам Будда вообще аватара Вишну  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> В каких буддийских сутрах ли тантрах говориться об этом?
> 
> Согласно индуистским текстам Будда вообще аватара Вишну


Достаточно того, что говорится в Бонских

----------


## Inbongo

> Согласно Ламриму Цонкапы важно сочетание знания словесной Дхармы с опытом медитации. И не стоит эти вещи противопоставлять.
> 
> Собственно, речь шла о другом . При всем моем уважении к русским "бонцам" не факт, что практика бонпо ведет к тому же результату что и практика Учения Будды


Факт и этому есть свидетельства. Например Шардза таши Гьялцен, который обрел Джа лю, в этом столетии. прошу прошения в двадцатом веке 1935. А в буддизме подскажите, подобные примеры есть в недалеком прошлом? Я искренне не знаю есть или нет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Достаточно того, что говорится в Бонских


Будда Цонкапа не учил следовать бонским текстам  :Smilie:  И насколько мне известно никто в линии преемственности то же  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> А в буддизме подскажите, подобные примеры есть в недалеком прошлом? Я искренне не знаю есть или нет.


Аю Кандро обрела его в 1959, если не ошибаюсь.

-------

Вообще, о боне у же все сказано на форуме и не по одному разу. Кто хочет делать выводы, может их делать, кто хочет оставаться при своем мнении - имеет на это полное право. 

Не нужно дхармой мериться и масло в огонь подливать.

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати Будда Шакьямуни показал реализацию радужного тела в момент смерти ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Факт и этому есть свидетельства. Например Шардза таши Гьялцен, который обрел Джа лю, в этом столетии. прошу прошения в двадцатом веке 1935. А в буддизме подскажите, подобные примеры есть в недалеком прошлом? Я искренне не знаю есть или нет.


Простие, единочаятели...
А вообще есть хоть какие-то фактические свидетельства обретения Радужного тела?
Рингселы бывают, тому свидетельств много.
Нетленные тела - тоже, зафиксированно неоднократно.
А вот с Радужным телом посложнее. Есть масса рассказов, когда в ритритный домик вломились раньше срока. И обнаружили не только волосы и ногти, а целое тело, но уменьшившееся до размеров детского. Такие тела где-то сохранились? Фотографии? Что-то еще?
Или о Радужном теле мы знаем только со слов преданных учеников?
(Пожалуйста, не усматривайте в моих словах "наезда" на Нингма, Дзогпа-Ченпо или Юндрун Бон. Мне просто любопытно.)

----------


## Dondhup

> Аю Кандро обрела его в 1959, если не ошибаюсь.
> 
> -------
> 
> Вообще, о боне у же все сказано на форуме и не по одному разу. Кто хочет делать выводы, может их делать, кто хочет оставаться при своем мнении - имеет на это полное право. 
> 
> Не нужно дхармой мериться и масло в огонь подливать.


Вопрос то принципиальный.Если практика  бонпо ведет к паринирване это одно, если нет - то другое. То же касается кашмирского шиваизма и т.п.
Кроме нас есть же еще новички  :Smilie: 
Мы же не ругаемся между собой. Вы практикуете бонпо, это никак на мое отношение к Вам не влияет  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Простие, единочаятели...
> А вообще есть хоть какие-то фактические свидетельства обретения Радужного тела?
> Рингселы бывают, тому свидетельств много.
> Нетленные тела - тоже, зафиксированно неоднократно.
> А вот с Радужным телом посложнее. Есть масса рассказов, когда в ритритный домик вломились раньше срока. И обнаружили не только волосы и ногти, а целое тело, но уменьшившееся до размеров детского. Такие тела где-то сохранились? Фотографии? Что-то еще?
> Или о Радужном теле мы знаем только со слов преданных учеников?
> (Пожалуйста, не усматривайте в моих словах "наезда" на Нингма, Дзогпа-Ченпо или Юндрун Бон. Мне просто любопытно.)


Я думаю фотография вряд бы получилась  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Я думаю фотография вряд бы получилась


Ну а почему, собственно?
Нетленное тело можно сфоткать, а несостоявшееся радужное - нет?

----------


## Александр С

> Вопрос то принципиальный.Если практика  бонпо ведет к паринирване это одно, если нет - то другое. То же касается кашмирского шиваизма и т.п.
> Кроме нас есть же еще новички 
> Мы же не ругаемся между собой. Вы практикуете бонпо, это никак на мое 
> отношение к Вам не влияет


Некоторые уже ругаются  :Smilie:  В смысле, видимо, считают что их хотят во что бы то ни стало переубедить и видят в этом посягательство на что-то, что им принадлежит (мнение). А это не так. 

Когда бонские учителя говорят о реализации, то они имеют ввиду то же, что и буддийские. Учение бонпо оперирует теми же понятиями. Весь вопрос в линиях передачи и доверии этим линиям.

Что касается Ламрима. Так и в пределах буддизма с ним не все согласуется в терминах и логических построениях. На суть же это не влияет.

Новичкам можно только посоветовать все как следует изучать, взвешивать и анализировать. И не откладывать практику "на потом". А идти практиковать в ту общину, в отношении которой они испытывают уверенность и которой доверяют. Благо, что учений множество. И то, что с виду они разные, это хорошо, а не плохо.

Я не указал своей традицией "римэ" потому, что это, на мой взгляд, предполагает более глубокое познания, чем мои. Но я практикую и в традиции школы ньингма, например, и не вижу в этом противоречий с бонскими практиками, с бонским дзогчен. Я читаю гелугпинских учителей, дзенских и тхеравадинских, т.к. вижу в этом для себя пользу. Если более-менее точно знать, чем отличаются от себя воззрения различных школ и в чем различия между стилями и уровнями практики, то винигрета в голове не получается, а появляется возможность рассмотреть тот или иной предмет с разных сторон.

----------


## Inbongo

> Аю Кандро обрела его в 1959, если не ошибаюсь.
> 
> -------
> 
> Вообще, о боне у же все сказано на форуме и не по одному разу. Кто хочет делать выводы, может их делать, кто хочет оставаться при своем мнении - имеет на это полное право. 
> 
> Не нужно дхармой мериться и масло в огонь подливать.


Ну по моему, здесь достаточно людей котрые не только готовы дхармой мериться, но и доказывать у кого тигле больше :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

Вообще наблюдается странная тенденция. Со стороны Бонцев нет критики как таковой тибетского Буддизма, при том многие учителя, если не все, практиковали учение во всех школах. Приверженцы Бон также интересуются Буддийскими текстами и практиками не отрицая и не подвергая сомнению их действенность. Со стороны же Буддистом все с точностью до наоборот. Никто толком ничего не знает о Бон. Бон черных вод, белых, Юн Друн Бон, но готовы кричать о его несостоятельности почему так?

----------


## Александр С

> Вообще наблюдается странная тенденция. Со стороны Бонцев нет критики как таковой тибетского Буддизма, при том многие учителя, если не все, практиковали учение во всех школах. Приверженцы Бон также интересуются Буддийскими текстами и практиками не отрицая и не подвергая сомнению их действенность. Со стороны же Буддистом все с точностью до наоборот. Никто толком ничего не знает о Бон. Бон черных вод, белых, Юн Друн Бон, но готовы кричать о его несостоятельности почему так?


Возможно, причина в таком свойстве разума, когда какая-то новая информация, если она не встраивается в привычную концепцию, активно отвергается. При этом всему дается имя, все должно быть классифицировано. 

Это не обязательно плохо, но и не всегда хорошо. Можно представить себе, что творилось на Тибете, какие там были холивары между школами в буквальном смысле...

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну а почему, собственно?
> Нетленное тело можно сфоткать, а несостоявшееся радужное - нет?


Пленку засветит радужное же  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще наблюдается странная тенденция. Со стороны Бонцев нет критики как таковой тибетского Буддизма, при том многие учителя, если не все, практиковали учение во всех школах. Приверженцы Бон также интересуются Буддийскими текстами и практиками не отрицая и не подвергая сомнению их действенность. Со стороны же Буддистом все с точностью до наоборот. Никто толком ничего не знает о Бон. Бон черных вод, белых, Юн Друн Бон, но готовы кричать о его несостоятельности почему так?


Так было не всегда насколько я помню, буддизм в Тибете вообще пытались уничтожить  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, напоминаю, что это Буддийский форум. Пропаганда небуддийских учений на форуме запрещена.

----------


## Legba

Так. Круг замкнулся.
Что же мы понимаем под "буддийским учением"?
Мне  известны только два метода выяснения:
1. "Четыре великих отношения" тхераваддинов.
2. "Четыре печати".

Первому критерию не отвечают, в том числе, все махаянские Сутры и вся Мантраяна. Так что лучше не будем о нем.  :Smilie: 
"Четырем печатям" современный нам Бон - соответствует. Остается только выяснить, достаточно ли этого.
Присмотримся к печатям (дальше будет ересь - модерируйте!):
1. Всё составное непостоянно. 
2. Все загрязненные объекты есть страдание. 
3. Все явления пусты и не имеют самости. 
4. Нирвана есть покой. 
И посмотрим, отвечает ли данным критериям, к примеру, христианство.
1. Ну а почему нет? Бог дал, Бог и взял. Грядет Апокалипсис, какое тут постоянство. А о том, что Бог - составной феномен - можно долго спорить.  :Smilie: 
2. С этим, пожалуй, не будет спорить ни одна религия. Вопрос в критериях загряэзненности. Но и они будут довольно близки.
3. Тут, конечно, есть каверза. Однако можно ли называть творение всемогущего Бога - существующим _со своей стороны_? Очевидно нет. То есть все явления существуют в силу зависимости от Бога.  :EEK!: 
4. Нирвана не определяется позитивно, мы лишь можем заключить что ей НЕ является. В этом смысле это нечто вроде Царствия Божего - вроде круто, а что непонятно. Ну а с тем, что "Царствие Божие - есть покой" никто спорить не будет. Чего там волноваться?


Я это к чему. Или буддизм это (все-таки) некоторая историческая реалия. С соответствующими выводами. Или, при известной доле остроумия, можно заключить что *вообще все буддизм*.

----------


## Fritz

Легба, Вы не очень хорошо изучили христианство.
1. Отпадает вопрос, т.к. реальным не считается мир, ну или временно реальным.
2. В христианстве всё чисто кроме некоторых испорченных отделов христианской психики. Даже говорят, закопанное тело мёртвое христианина почти без изменений переходит в будущую  реальность.
3. См. 1 и 2
4. Нирвана определяется и позитивно и негативно, это вопрос традиции. С царствием Божьим тоже самое, только оно не реально, а нирвана реальна. Т.е. в хр-ве нирвана полностью отрицается.

Вообще, христианство - это просто комплекс крышесносящих противоречий, поэтому применять к нему нечто логичное небезопасно.

Судя по общениею с некоторыми местными бонцами, Бон 4-м печатям не соответствует.

----------


## Dondhup

> Или, при известной доле остроумия, можно заключить что *вообще все буддизм*.


Точно особенно вууду  :Smilie: )))))))))))

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так. Круг замкнулся.
> Что же мы понимаем под "буддийским учением"?
> Мне  известны только два метода выяснения:
> 1. "Четыре великих отношения" тхераваддинов.
> 2. "Четыре печати".
> 
> Первому критерию не отвечают, в том числе, все махаянские Сутры и вся Мантраяна. Так что лучше не будем о нем. 
> "Четырем печатям" современный нам Бон - соответствует. Остается только выяснить, достаточно ли этого.
> Присмотримся к печатям (дальше будет ересь - модерируйте!):
> ...


Номер 3 уж явно не канает. Бог - самость, душа созданий - самость.

----------


## Fritz

Не, душа созданий у них вовсе не самость. Это в индуизме самость, а в хр-ве вообще всё весело - там душа возникает из ничего с полной комплектацией в случайном режиме набранных качеств и программ-паттернов на будущее, и на неё потом влияют всевозможные внешние данности, она изменяется. Это такая неимоверная смесь из нигилизма, детерминизма и реализма. Бр... ужос Вообще, христ. богословие - это тяжёлый труд, сизифов можно сказать, над урегулированием и заминанием противоречий тысячи богословов не одно тысячелетие уже парятся, тертью тысячу уже разменяли.

----------


## Legba

> Легба, Вы не очень хорошо изучили христианство.


Не спорю.



> 1. Отпадает вопрос, т.к. реальным не считается мир, ну или временно реальным.


Из чего это следует?





> 2. В христианстве всё чисто кроме некоторых испорченных отделов христианской психики. Даже говорят, закопанное тело мёртвое христианина почти без изменений переходит в будущую  реальность.


Категорически не согласен. 
_Перворо́дный грех — христианский богословский термин, означающий первый совершившийся на земле — прародителями Адамом и Евой — грех, последствия которого проявляются у всех живших или живущих на земле людей в силу наследования повреждённой человеческой природы._

_Согласно христианской доктрине в результате исходного, первородного греха прародителей — Адама и Евы — жало греха проникает в каждого человека без исключения. В результате этого всякий человек появляется на свет в естестве, уже зараженном тлением, а воля его с раннего младенчества обнаруживает удобопреклонность к укоризненному греху. Таким образом, для всех потомков прародителей первородный грех видится внешнему взгляду не как личный грех человека, но как общая порочность, греховность, как состояние, характеризующееся деформированной по отношению к здоровому состоянию прародителей — Адама и Евы — духовно-телесной сферой._
 То есть во всех изначально присутствует семя тления, то есть нечистота.




> 4. Нирвана определяется и позитивно и негативно, это вопрос традиции. С царствием Божьим тоже самое, только оно не реально, а нирвана реальна. Т.е. в хр-ве нирвана полностью отрицается.


_Ца́рство Небе́сное (или Новый Иерусалим) — обитель праведников, воссоединённых с Богом после Конца Света для вечной жизни. В Откровении Иоанна Богослова оно представлено в виде огромного города, спускающегося с неба от Бога, с высокими стенами. "Длина и ширина и выстота его равны" (Откровение 21:16) и составляют 300 км (12 000 стадий). Толщина оболочки — 72 метра (144 локтя). Город имеет 12 ворот, подобных жемчужинам (по 3 с каждой стороны). Внутри города улицы, и истекающая от престола живая вода, которая питает дерево жизни. Вот как описывает его Иоанн Богослов: "Храма же я не видел в нем, ибо Господь Бог Вседержитель - храм его, и Агнец. И город не имеет нужды ни в солнце, ни в луне для освещения своего, ибо слава Божия осветила его, и светильник его - Агнец."_
Чего же тут нереального? Сложно говорить, что христианство отрицает Нирвану - там просто нет такого понятия.




> Судя по общениею с некоторыми местными бонцами, Бон 4-м печатям не соответствует


Не заметил такого, приведите примеры. И потом если по мне, к примеру, судить о буддизме....

----------


## Александр С

В христианстве учение Маркиона было самым непротиворечивым и интересным течением, хотя с весьма пессимистичным дуализмом. Но, к сожалению, до наших дней не дожило. С будд. точки зрения, там тот же абсолют, что и в индуизме, с той лишь разницей, что Отец не творил мира страданий, а является неизменным источником изначального потенциала (коряво сформулировал, но как-то так), Отцу противостоит злой творец, источник омрачения и зла ("дьявол и отец лжи"). Хотя сегодня на англоязычных неогностических форумах проскакивает идея о том, что бытие Отца подобно Кунтузангпо, в любом случае, это уже поздние изыскания и домыслы.

----------


## Александр С

Вообще, если посмотреть на стиль евангелий и запутанное расположение смысловых кусков, то оно очень напоминает статью в википедии, вокруг которой длительное время велась т.н. "война правок":  местами куски очень топорно и наспех вставлены.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Простие, единочаятели...
> А вообще есть хоть какие-то фактические свидетельства обретения Радужного тела?
> Рингселы бывают, тому свидетельств много.
> Нетленные тела - тоже, зафиксированно неоднократно.
> А вот с Радужным телом посложнее. Есть масса рассказов, когда в ритритный домик вломились раньше срока. И обнаружили не только волосы и ногти, а целое тело, но уменьшившееся до размеров детского. Такие тела где-то сохранились? Фотографии? Что-то еще?
> Или о Радужном теле мы знаем только со слов преданных учеников?
> (Пожалуйста, не усматривайте в моих словах "наезда" на Нингма, Дзогпа-Ченпо или Юндрун Бон. Мне просто любопытно.)


Вот совсем недавний пример (в 2007)  реализации малого радужного тела.
Чогье Тричен Ринпоче 7 дней находился в самадхи и потом уменьшился до размеров ребенка, реализовав малое радужное тело.Физическая смерть зафиксириванна 21 января, похоронен 3 марта

http://www.buddism.ru//_TEACHERS/__S...84713215.phtml

http://www.buddism.ru//_TEACHERS/__S...84712932.phtml

Проводы Его Святейшества Чогье Тричена Ринпоче в Катманду (видео):

http://www.buddism.ru/_TEACHERS/__SA..._2007_II_XViD/

----------


## Fritz

*Легба*, давайте ка про бон проедем. Я имел в виду суждение о боне, его буддийскости, с позиций буддизма относительно высказываний некоторых частных лиц, а не суждение о буддизме по Вам или ещё кому-то, это и неправильно будет.

Про христианство, повторюсь, у христиан у самих чётких позиций нет по всем этим вопросам, они не дают никаких определений вещам о которых говорят, начиная от Бога и заканчивая отделами души. Но, по пунктам. 1. Это следует из того, что Бог - реальность и его промысел, всё остальное не имеет самобытия и исчезнет с Царствием небесным. Следовательно мир - это нереальность (как это ни глупо звучит). В буддизме всё - реальность, а нереальности не бывает. 2. Грех не является истинным состоянием души  и тем или иным образом со временем и обрядами исправляется, т.е. трансформируется. Но опять же, они сами себе на каждом углу противоречат. В буддизме всё не является способным к исправлению или испорченное не называется исправленным и наоборот, т.е. "спасается" не тоже самое, что было ранее, спасается годное, а негодное не спасается, а у христиан выходит, что негодное и спасается. Т. е самобытийствует. 

4. Ну это уже похоже на бредовые иллюзии некоторых отдельных богословов. Вот к чему богословие приводит. Царствие небесное ещё не существует, его нельзя измерить и описать, оно типа грядёт ещё. Для описания Царствия и применяется то самое апофатическое богословие, то бишь отрицательная диалектика. Отрицание ПС, 4БИ, признание несуществующего существующим и т.п. - это и есть отрицание Нирваны.  А Вы что думаете, буддийская Нирвана - это такой мир кайфа, что-то типа Царствия небесного, где дятьки на лотосах сидят и улыбаются всегда? ))) Нирвана - это вообщето метафора, частично взятая с оказией из индуизма.

----------


## Александр С

> Про христианство, повторюсь, у христиан у самих чётких позиций нет по всем этим вопросам, они не дают никаких определений вещам о которых говорят, начиная от Бога и заканчивая отделами души.


Книжка такая есть "Катихизис" (например, Олег Давыденков, "Катихизис. Введение в догматическое богословие. Курс лекций",  Москва, ПСТБИ, 2000) - там более чем четкие определения.

----------


## Fritz

Ага, а когда попытаешься всё это сопоставить, весь комплекс "определений", получается неудобоваримая солянка. Ну вот например что мне особо понравилось, они не могут объяснить несуществование души до её создания и личностную самоиндентификацию этой несуществующей души, проще говоря, христианин не может сказать его ли душа ему досталась или у него  чужая, существует ли его душа и т.п. Это страшно.)))) С первородным грехом примерно тоже самое - отрицая причину они утверждают следствие и т.д. Хотя. некоторые христиане на курайнике сообщали, что некоторые богословы в рамках частного неканонического мнения признавали существование некоторых "неудобных и неканоничных" вещей, например, смертность в рае эдемском. А это уже намёк на банальный закон кармы индуистского разлива.

----------


## Александр С

> Ага, а когда попытаешься всё это сопоставить, весь комплекс "определений", получается неудобоваримая солянка. Ну вот например что мне особо понравилось, они не могут объяснить несуществование души до её создания и личностную самоиндентификацию этой несуществующей души, проще говоря, христианин не может сказать его ли душа ему досталась или у него  чужая, существует ли его душа и т.п. Это страшно.)))) С первородным грехом примерно тоже самое - отрицая причину они утверждают следствие и т.д. Хотя. некоторые христиане на курайнике сообщали, что некоторые богословы в рамках частного неканонического мнения признавали существование некоторых "неудобных и неканоничных" вещей, например, смертность в рае эдемском. А это уже намёк на банальный закон кармы индуистского разлива.


Весь комплекс определений как раз выстраивается в весьма стройную и логически понятную систему. Одно только "но" - фундамент, основание этой системы, все причины только в нем. 

Могу отсканировать про природу человека и первородный грех (хотя, в сети тоже наверняка есть, если поискать). Можно будет посмотреть, чем это отличается от буддийских представлений.

----------


## Inbongo

> В буддизме всё - реальность, а нереальности не бывает


Прямо - таки все? Существование лучей, звука, света в Буддизме это реальность внешняя не зависящая от природы ума, или они есть нереальность его проявления?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нирвана - это вообщето метафора


А метафора чего?

----------


## Aлександр Г.

«Если мы честно пытаемся делать *все, что согласуется с послание Будды*, независимо от того, пришло ли оно от обычных людей или из небуддийских источников, *относясь к этому как к учению Будды*, тот не поступаем неправильно. В Калачакра – тантре говориться, что небуддийские учения, которые действительно превосходны, тоже надо уважать. А в Ангулимала-сутре сказано, что надо понимать все: все, что согласуется с учением Будды и есть учение Будды. Все это – учение Кедруба Дже.» 

(*Шабкар*, «Пища Богов» стр. 90; Кедруб Дже - один из двух самых важных учеников Дже Цонкапы; )

***

Шабкар - один из величайших учителей в Тибете, сравнивают по важности с Миларепой. Среди его учеников – 108 великих духовных сыновей, тысяча восемьсот великих гомченов, как женщин, так и мужчин, десятки тысяч монахов и монахинь, которые были его последователи, живя в монастырях, и бесчисленное количество йогинов… Шабкар – знаменитый проповедник вегетарианства (в Тибете!) и среди его учеников было около 300 вегетарианцев, которыми он исключительно гордился. (стр. 24)

----------


## Legba

> А в Ангулимала-сутре сказано, что надо понимать все: все, что согласуется с учением Будды и есть учение Будды.


Эх, где-бы взять эту редакцию Ангулимала Сутры. В тхераваддинской версии ничего такого нет. :Frown:

----------


## Fritz

> А метафора чего?


Цели буддийской практики, реализации Учения Будды.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Всё прочел:0. Развитие беседы напомнило схоластический вопрос буддийских философов "Если сансара и нирвана не тождественны, является ли их единство составным?". 

Сразу скажу, с точки зрения тупой интеллектуальной беседы проще отвечать на такие вопросы односложно - "да" или "нет". В данном случае "нет".

Но как, не впадая в маразм теории познания, просто объяснить свое "нет"? Для этого в наставлениях Дзогчен есть понятие "истина примера" (это есть как в бонском, так и в буддийском дзогчене, ибо бэз разницы). 

Так вот истина примера здесь проста: есть зеркало и отражения в нем. Это соответственно нирвана и сансара (не стоит придираться, это объяснение для тех, кто пытается практиковать единство сутр и тантр в гелуг, но при этом думает, что с таким инструментарием можно успешно оспаривать истины методологически отличных от этого учений). Так вот, можно ли отрвать отражения от зеркала, как-то взять их и отделить от него физически (в своем уме, конечно, все мастера дурью маятца)? Нет. Но есть разные пути практики, исходя из этого: можно зашторить зеркало, и вот оно уже пусто (!), и это сутра и практика отречения; можно выбирать сплошь благие объекты для отражения, можно направить зеркало в небо, а можно просмто осознавать все так, как оно есть, все отражения как отражения, а зеркало как зеркало, несмотря на их неразделимость :Smilie: )).

В этом смысле совершенно неважно, от Будды ли Шакьямуни учение, или от Тонпа Шенраба, или от Гараба Дорже. Не это делает их Дхармой, как ни странно, а сама сущность учений. Именно поэтому Будда Шакьямуни перед проповедью кланялся пустому креслу как символу Учения. 

ПыСы: Кстати, тут кто-то сказал, что дескать, от предыдущих Будд никакого Учения не осталось. Это неправда, порожденная опять вашей неосведомленностью. До сих пор в обороте находятся тантрические тексты уровня крия-тантр, преподанные далекими Буддами прошлого (Например, Буддой, Царем оружия войска непоколебимых храбрецов - таков перевод Его имени) и дошедшие до нас атнють не из уст Будды Шакьямуни. 

Всем спасибо, все свободны. Нарождающемуся поколению российских догматикофф "от буддизма" особый привет! Намедни читал лекции по "Цема" Сакья-пандиты. Так вот там на первой же странице сказано, что буддийское учение от небуддийского отличает то, что первое приводит логические доказательства своей верности, а второе просто говорит, что учение передано "от Бога". Смехотворнее ничего не читал, да простит меня великий пандит! И этот бред на полном серьезе изучают умные люди?!

----------


## Dondhup

В этом смысле совершенно неважно, от Будды ли Шакьямуни учение, или от Тонпа Шенраба, или от Гараба Дорже. Не это делает их Дхармой, как ни странно, а сама сущность учений. Именно поэтому Будда Шакьямуни перед проповедью кланялся пустому креслу как символу Учения.
------------
Если подходить формально с точки зрения Учения то в принципе это так.
Вопрос еще в реализации Учения конкретным Учителем. Если Учитель реализовал Учение то его проповедь Учения обладает несравнимо большей силой чем если Учитель Учение не реализовал. Только не подумайте что я сомневаюсь в реализации вышеперечисленный Учителей  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> Если Учитель реализовал Учение то его проповедь Учения обладает несравнимо большей силой чем если Учитель Учение не реализовал.


А в дзогчен реализация учителя крайне важна для ученика, т.к. иногда прямое введение давалось посредством всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи. Как, например, высказывания мастеров линии Шан-Шунг Ньян Гьюд.

----------


## Aлександр Г.

> А в дзогчен реализация учителя крайне важна для ученика, т.к. иногда прямое введение давалось посредством всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи. Как, например, высказывания мастеров линии Шан-Шунг Ньян Гьюд.



При всем при этом мастера линии Шан-Шунг Ньян Гьюд, после того как получали от своего Учителя методы учения и практику уходили в самостоятельный ретрит, и практиковали многие годы (бывает до 10 и более лет) сверхинтенсивной практики, пока они обретали Просветление. Кажется, так? При этом разве  "прямое введение давалось посредством всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи" - это не вступительный или очаровательный завершающий шаг на их Пути к Просветлению?  Если бы не было годов Практики, то что Серъезного и Величественного могли бы им принести эти самые  "всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи"?

Конечно, если человек в предыдущей жизни уже обрел Просветление, то вполне возможно "всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи" вновь вызовут и проявят это Просветление для человека в его жизни (в этом случае и удар по голове похоже иногда может быть "просветляющим" действом  :Smilie:  ). Но если это обычный человек, то не стоит ли переоценивать значение "всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи"?

----------


## Dondhup

Это точно.
С практической точки зрения разницы между практикой тантры в гелуг или сакья и практикой дзогчен в ньингма нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Это точно.
> С практической точки зрения разницы между практикой тантры в гелуг или сакья и практикой дзогчен в ньингма нет


Цитата:

".....Например, школа Сакья насчитывает множество Держателей Знания Дзогчен, таких, 
как Вангдуд Ньингпо92, Джамьянг Кхенце Вангчук93 устной традиции Цхарпа94 и 
Джамьян Кхенце Вангпо95, верховный наследник резиденции Тсарце традиции Нгор. Ни 
их произведения по Дзогчену, ни школы их последователей не прерывались до наших 
дней. Следовательно, даже если не все учения Сакья являются Дзогченом и если не 
все члены этой школы практиковали Дзогчен, чистое учение Дзогчен существует и в 
традиции Сакья. 
Школа Кагью также насчитывает многих Держателей Знания Дзогчена среди своих 
главных ученых и Пробужденных Существ, например, таких как Карма Пакши, Кармапа 
Райджунг Дорджэ96, Пема Карпо, Дригунг Ринчен Пунцок97, Арага и более 
современный Конгтрул Лодро Тхае98. Ни их учения, ни линии их последователей не 
прервали преемственности до наших дней. Следовательно, даже если школа Кагью не 
является Дзогченом и нельзя утверждать, что все учителя этой школы практиковали 
Дзогчен, чистое учение Дзогчен существует и в традиции Кагью. 
Наконец, школа Гелуг насчитывает многочисленных и выдающихся Держателей Знания 
Дзогчен, таких как Нгаванг Лобсанг Джамцо, V Далай-Лама, высший среди ученых; 
Цаньянт Джамцо, VI Далай-Лама99; Дэси Сангье Джамцо100 и др. Ни их учения, ни 
школы их последователей не потеряли линию преемственности до наших дней. 
Поэтому, даже если школа Гелуг не является Дзогчен, даже если не всех ее 
учителей можно рассматривать как практикующих Дзогчен, тем не менее чистое 
учение Дзогчен существует в традиции Гелуг. 
В действительности не только нельзя сказать, что Дзогчен — учение Бон и Ньингма, 
но даже нельзя сказать, что это тибетское учение, хотя оно и произошло из 
Шанг-Шунга, а также не верно, что это учение Уддияны, несмотря на то, что его 
распространение началось из этой страны. Более того, Дзогчен нельзя определить 
ни как восточное учение, хотя оно и возникло на Востоке, ни как учение, 
предназначенное лишь для людей, хотя оно и появилось на Земле. Дзогчен, что 
касается его Основы, Пути, Плода, не поддается ограничениям и не впадает в 
сектантство, потому что он — цель истинного пути всех существ. Мы можем быть 
уверены, что когда его ограничивают школой или сектой, то это уже не Дзогчен...."

----------


## Dondhup

а источник?

----------


## Александр С

> При всем при этом мастера линии Шан-Шунг Ньян Гьюд, после того как получали от своего Учителя методы учения и практику уходили в самостоятельный ретрит, и практиковали многие годы (бывает до 10 и более лет) сверхинтенсивной практики, пока они обретали Просветление. Кажется, так? При этом разве  "прямое введение давалось посредством всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи" - это не вступительный или очаровательный завершающий шаг на их Пути к Просветлению?  Если бы не было годов Практики, то что Серъезного и Величественного могли бы им принести эти самые  "всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи"?


Почти так. Они получали прямое ознакомление изначального состояния, шли развивать присутствие в этом состоянии, часто это занимало многие годы, затем приходили к учителю и рассказывали, что они поняли и как. Самый успешный ученик продолжал линию. Это не только в Шан-Шунг Ньян Гьюд, есть много ньян гьюд (устная линия) и они отличаются именно краткостью и локаничностью. 

Ознакомление дается мастерами в очень разной форме, даже не обязательно с помощью слов. Мало того, если вы просто перейдете по ссылке и почитаете эти высказывания, то это не будет прямым введением в природу ума.




> Но если это обычный человек, то не стоит ли переоценивать значение "всего нескольких слов или строчек устной передачи"?


Вам изначально показывают ваше истинное состояние. Дзогчен тем и уникален, что это непостепенный путь. Вопрос в том, считаете вы его подходящим для себя или нет. Учитель дзогчена Лопон Тензин Намдак, например, говорит о важности нёндро и других не специфичных для дзогчена практиках. Намкай Норбу обычно на этом не заостряет внимание, но сам выполнил нёндро дважды.

Во избежание повторного обсуждения:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=6463
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11022
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=7186
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=7169

----------


## Александр С

> а источник?


"Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена", видимо.

----------


## Ануруддха

Довольно наивно выглядят попытки разбавить учение Будды Шакьямуни и протащить в него иные идеи под видом рассуждений, что "важна сущность учений", "реализованный" учитель учит Дхарме и т.д. Друзья, хорош уже объединять и интегрировать на основе своего недвойственного ума. Буддизм и так уже сходу "неразбери что", сохранить бы то что есть без новых наветов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Довольно наивно выглядит претензия на какой-то "чистый" буддизм и обвинение аутентичных древних линий тибетского буддизма в желании "протащить" ("опять это проклятое слово!" ) в оный "чистый буддизм" ересь.

----------


## Inbongo

> "Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена", видимо.



Так и есть ННР

----------


## Inbongo

> Довольно наивно выглядят попытки разбавить учение Будды Шакьямуни и протащить в него иные идеи под видом рассуждений, что "важна сущность учений", "реализованный" учитель учит Дхарме и т.д. Друзья, хорош уже объединять и интегрировать на основе своего недвойственного ума. Буддизм и так уже сходу "неразбери что", сохранить бы то что есть без новых наветов.



В каком месте это произошло? Теперь причем здесь Дзогчен и Будда Шакьямуни?

----------


## Inbongo

> *Друзья, хорош уже объединять и интегрировать на основе своего недвойственного ума.* Буддизм и так уже сходу "неразбери что", сохранить бы то что есть без новых наветов.


Так если ум недвойственный значит уже нет деления где есть, что, а что есть "не разбери что"? :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> сохранить бы то что есть без новых наветов.



Сохранить то, что есть? То есть если вдруг обнаружится новые терма учению тоже не нужны будут "новые наветы"?

----------


## Эдуард

[QUOTE][Довольно наивно выглядят попытки разбавить учение Будды Шакьямуни и протащить в него иные идеи под видом рассуждений, что "важна сущность учений", "реализованный" учитель учит Дхарме и т.д. Друзья, хорош уже объединять и интегрировать на основе своего недвойственного ума. Буддизм и так уже сходу "неразбери что", сохранить бы то что есть без новых наветов.

Действительно  важна сущность учений   и  реализованный  учитель !

----------


## Ануруддха

Дмитрий, наивно выглядит приписывание мне того чего я говорил.

----------


## Налджорпа

Цитаты из "Нарисованное радугой" Ургьена Тулку, специально для Кармапенко и Ко  :Smilie:  :
"В мире не могло быть учений Дзогчена без появления Будды, поэтому мы должны считать Будду Шакьямуни одним из главных учителей, передававших эти учения. Он действительно давал учения Дзогчена, хотя и необычным образом. Его обычные учения получали, в основном, те, кто имел кармическую связь с учениями, подходящими для шраваков, пратьека-будд и бодхисаттв. Не то чтобы им не разрешалось получать учения Дзогчена; их кармическая удача была такова, чтобы получить учения, соответствовавшие им. А учения Дзогчена (равно как и другие учения Ваджраяны) Будда давал, сначала порождая мандалу божества, а затем раскрывая тантрические учения собравшимся в этой мандале. Это, однако, выходило за грань того, что могли воспринять обычные люди…
Таким образом, мы должны понимать, что сам Будда Шакьямуни, являвшийся в других формах, был ключевой фигурой в передаче учений Ваджраяны. Это говорится не в обыденном, а в сокровенном смысле. Поэтому, когда мы слышим, что Дзогчен - аспект Ваджраяны - был передан через Гараба Дордже, мы должны знать, что в действительности его источником был Будда Шакьямуни в виде Ваджрасаттвы. И отсюда он был продолжен другими мастерами: сначала Гарабом Дордже, затем различными индийскими мастерами и, наконец, Падмасам-бхавой и Вималамитрой.
Наш главный учитель, Будда Шакьямуни, назначил Падма-самбхаву своим главным представителем для преподавания Ваджраяны. Он сказал, что Падмасамбхава является воплощением Тела Будды Амитабхи, воплощением Речи Авалокитешвары и воплощением Ума самого Будды Шакьямуни."

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Ага, жаль только Будда Шакьямуни сам ни словом не обмолвился об этом :Smilie: ))

Зато вот что касается раздела крия-тантр, то древние тексты, в которых Будда Шакьямуни является непосредственным источником передачи, преподаны именно от лица Будды Шакьямуни, безо всяких экивоков. Например, коренная тантра "Ваджравидарана" или наставления по созерцанию Ситатапатры (Дук-кармо, гневное проявление Белого Зонтика), явившейся из Ушниши Татхагаты как тантрическая проповедь к собранию божеств и бодхисаттв.

Кстати, прежде я вам заметил насчет вашей фразы, что "Ваджрадхара является тантрической формой Будды Шакьямуни", только потому, что считают эту фразу бессмысленной. Будда Шакьямуни - это нирманакая (выражаясь в терминах махаянского учения), а Ваджрадхара - это символ дхармакаи. Так что учение, полученное от нирманакаи и полученное из дхармакаи - вещи разные, если вы меня понимаете :Smilie: . Не стоит смешивать. Лучше следовать Учителям. На один из источников я вам уже указывал. Можно также воспользоваться "Агримом" Дже Цонкапы или "Золотым ключиком" Тринлея Норбу (если вам сарма не указ :Smilie: ).

----------


## Налджорпа

> Ага, жаль только Будда Шакьямуни сам ни словом не обмолвился об этом))
> 
> Зато вот что касается раздела крия-тантр, то древние тексты, в которых Будда Шакьямуни является непосредственным источником передачи, преподаны именно от лица Будды Шакьямуни, безо всяких экивоков. Например, коренная тантра "Ваджравидарана" или наставления по созерцанию Ситатапатры (Дук-кармо, гневное проявление Белого Зонтика), явившейся из Ушниши Татхагаты как тантрическая проповедь к собранию божеств и бодхисаттв.
> 
> Кстати, прежде я вам заметил насчет вашей фразы, что "Ваджрадхара является тантрической формой Будды Шакьямуни", только потому, что считают эту фразу бессмысленной. Будда Шакьямуни - это нирманакая (выражаясь в терминах махаянского учения), а Ваджрадхара - это символ дхармакаи. Так что учение, полученное от нирманакаи и полученное из дхармакаи - вещи разные, если вы меня понимаете. Не стоит смешивать. Лучше следовать Учителям. На один из источников я вам уже указывал. Можно также воспользоваться "Агримом" Дже Цонкапы или "Золотым ключиком" Тринлея Норбу (если вам сарма не указ).


Нанзед Дордже, спасибо за советы. Но не знаю как для вас, а для меня и Ургьен Тулку Ринпоче является достаточным авторитетом.
А насчет того, что Ваджрадхара - форма Шакьямуни, я просто процитировал отсюда: http://abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Vajradhara.htm
Там сказано: "Традиция Сарма (новые школы) представляет Ваджрадхару как тайную форму будды Шакьямуни и объединённую сущность всех Будд десяти направлений и трёх периодов времени собранных воедино.
В ваджраяне считается что такие могущественные идамы как Гухясамаджа, Шри Хеваджра и Чакрасамвара есть проявление самого Ваджрадхары."

----------


## Dondhup

Со временем каждый из нас сможет все узнать непосредственно не опираясь на тексты  :Smilie:

----------


## Эдуард

http://www.e-sangha.com/alphone/967.html
Ушниша  Виджайя  Дхарани  Сутра  (на  английском).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А насчет того, что Ваджрадхара - форма Шакьямуни, я просто процитировал отсюда: http://abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Vajradhara.htm





> "Традиция Сарма (новые школы) представляет Ваджрадхару как тайную форму будды Шакьямуни


Жаль, ссылка у меня не работает. А не подскажите, кто автор сего утверждения?

----------


## Александр С

копия 

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...nk&cd=22&gl=ru

Он, судя по всему, представляет единство всех учителей в форме Будды Шакьямуни. Но это не ставит знак равенства, по-моему.

А тут уже это не пишут

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Таковы следствия, когда основы тантрического учения усваиваются по маловразумительным определениям из Интернета :Smilie: )))))))))))

----------


## Налджорпа

> Таковы следствия, когда основы тантрического учения усваиваются по маловразумительным определениям из Интернета)))))))))))


Уважаемый Нанзед Дордже! Некоторые товарищи на этом форуме уверяют что Шакьямуни не имеет никакого отношения к Ваджраяне и Дзогчену. Вы признаете участие Шакьямуни только в передаче крийа-тантр. Ургьен Тулку говорит о том, что Шакьямуни в форме Ваджрасаттвы передал дзогчен Гарабу Дордже, а также «Будда Шакьямуни, являвшийся в других формах, был ключевой фигурой в передаче учений Ваджраяны». Учения Ургьена Тулку, вы тоже считаете маловразумительными?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Налджорпа,

не передергивайте  :Smilie:  Будда Шакьямуни - Будда, а Будда имеет отношение ко всей Дхарме, Татхагата обладает всеведением и всемогуществом, мы даже представить не можем насколько удивительны и многообразны Его Методы и Мудрость.
Но Будда Шакьямуни - Нирманакая, Тело Воплощения. А Дхарму можно получать как от Нирманакаи, так и от других Тел, от разных Будд и Бодхисаттв. Поймите же, что все многочисленные Проявления это необязательно Проявления только одного Будды. Тем более странно звучит - проявления Нирманакаи, Тела Воплощения, которое само по себе является Проявлением Метода для определенных людей и определенного времени.
Загляните в соседнюю тему о 3-х Телах.

----------


## Александр С

> Таковы следствия, когда основы тантрического учения усваиваются по маловразумительным определениям из Интернета)))))))))))


И никто не своей точкой зрения не поступится же. Зато самаи дружно про...ны, если еще и посвящение есть.

Вывод: надо чаще смотреть Hellraiser, _крупно_ распечатать защитников и размышлять.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Налджорпа,
> 
> не передергивайте  Будда Шакьямуни - Будда, а Будда имеет отношение ко всей Дхарме, Татхагата обладает всеведением и всемогуществом, мы даже представить не можем насколько удивительны и многообразны Его Методы и Мудрость.
> Но Будда Шакьямуни - Нирманакая, Тело Воплощения. А Дхарму можно получать как от Нирманакаи, так и от других Тел, от разных Будд и Бодхисаттв. Поймите же, что все многочисленные Проявления это необязательно Проявления только одного Будды. Тем более странно звучит - проявления Нирманакаи, Тела Воплощения, которое само по себе является Проявлением Метода для определенных людей и определенного времени.
> Загляните в соседнюю тему о 3-х Телах.


А что я передергиваю? 
1. Участники форума пишут: Будда Шакьямуни не имеет отношения к Дзогчену, так как нет восходящей к нему линии передачи.
    Ургьен Тулку говорит в своей книге : «Когда мы слышим, что Дзогчен - аспект Ваджраяны - был передан через Гараба Дордже, мы должны знать, что в действительности его источником был Будда Шакьямуни в виде Ваджрасаттвы.»
2. Участники форума, в том числе Нанзед Дордже утверждают, что так-как Шакьямуни-Нирманакая, он не мог передавать учения с уровня Самбхогакайи, через формы йидамов.
 Ургьен Тулку пишет в своей книге : «Таким образом, мы должны понимать, что сам Будда Шакьямуни, *являвшийся в других формах*, был ключевой фигурой в передаче учений Ваджраяны.»

----------


## Налджорпа

> И никто не своей точкой зрения не поступится же. Зато самаи дружно про...ны, если еще и посвящение есть.
> 
> Вывод: надо чаще смотреть Hellraiser, _крупно_ распечатать защитников и размышлять.


Уважаемый Александр Савельев, если ваше сообщение имеет отношение ко мне, то я ничего не понял. Что такое Hellraiser? И при чем тут самаи? Зачем защитников крупно распечатывать?

----------


## Александр С

> Уважаемый Александр Савельев, если ваше сообщение имеет отношение ко мне, то я ничего не понял. Что такое Hellraiser? И при чем тут самаи? Зачем защитников крупно распечатывать?


Не к вам, ни в коем случае (и не к "Словам моего..."). Я этим сообщением выражаю солидарность с Нандзедом Дорже, что сложившийся порядок вещей, когда по сети гуляют куски садхан, комментариев, кривых переводов и т.п., представляет собой печальное зрелище. Все это компануется неким образом, и оттого получается компот в голове, у тех, кто хочет самостоятельно разобраться в вопросе. Самаи, соотв. загрязняются у тех, кто выкладывает первоисточники.

Hellraiser (упомянут из-за визуального ряда, а не сюжета)

----------


## Legba

Рискну сделать кривое и маловразумительное заявление.
Господа, все вы правы! :Cool: 
Читая "спор" Налджорпы и Нандзеда становится очевидно, что проблема (как обычно) терминологическая. Налджорпа просто не совсем корректно выстроил "вертикаль власти" (извините за выражение), отчего и разгорелся сыр-бор.
 Нирманакаю проявляет Будда, обладающий Дхармакайей. 
Посему говорить, что Ваджрадара - проявление Будды Шакьямуни - не совсем корректно. Ибо, с точки зрения Махаяны, Будда нашей эпохи *уже* был Буддой (и обладал Дхармакайей), когда родился как царевич в роду Шакьев.
То есть. Можно сказать, что Будда Шакьямуни в форме Ваджрадары учил тантре (дзогчену). Но, нужно понимать, что это не то чтобы тот самый мудрец - царевич из рода Шакьев выпустил какой-то синий фантом, который понесся по Индии, являясь йогинам на перекрестках. 
Будда нашей эпохи проявлялся таким образом, какой был уместен для конкретного ученика (группы учеников). И для кого-то это был царевич, отвергший царство ради достижения Освобождения. В монашеских одеждах, с патрой и т.д. А для кого-то другого, в силу его склонностей, Йогин, дающий Дхарму, освобождающую в течении одной жизни. Причем не исключаю, что это могло происходить одновременно.

Ща меня запинают. Все. :Kiss:

----------


## Aleksey L.

в Калачакра-тантре о Ваджрадхаре говорится на уровне элементов, как о сущности sky + lightning, как и о том, что он, став зрелым (будучи запечатан недвижимо Махамудрой) является сущностью Ваджрасаттвы. 

синий фантом - природа шуньяты, порой бывает весьма нежелателен, особенно когда не хочешь, чтобы тебя нашли "братки" )) 

.... мне все это почему-то напомнило про эпигонов - эдаких электрических сгустках, которые можно вешать в пространстве (из одного из рассказов Р. Желязны).

----------


## Александр С

> в Калачакра-тантре о Ваджрадхаре говорится на уровне элементов, как о сущности sky + lightning, как и о том, что он, став зрелым (будучи запечатан недвижимо Махамудрой) является сущностью Ваджрасаттвы.


Иными словами, Ваджрадхара проявляет свою активность в форме Ваджрасаттвы, сам при этом являясь недвижимым олицетворением Махамудры на уровне сущности элементов. Так?




> синий фантом - природа шуньяты, порой бывает весьма нежелателен, особенно когда не хочешь, чтобы тебя нашли "братки" ))


А это что значит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Налджорпа

> Рискну сделать кривое и маловразумительное заявление.
> Господа, все вы правы!
> Читая "спор" Налджорпы и Нандзеда становится очевидно, что проблема (как обычно) терминологическая. Налджорпа просто не совсем корректно выстроил "вертикаль власти" (извините за выражение), отчего и разгорелся сыр-бор.
>  Нирманакаю проявляет Будда, обладающий Дхармакайей. 
> Посему говорить, что Ваджрадара - проявление Будды Шакьямуни - не совсем корректно. Ибо, с точки зрения Махаяны, Будда нашей эпохи *уже* был Буддой (и обладал Дхармакайей), когда родился как царевич в роду Шакьев.
> То есть. Можно сказать, что Будда Шакьямуни в форме Ваджрадары учил тантре (дзогчену). Но, нужно понимать, что это не то чтобы тот самый мудрец - царевич из рода Шакьев выпустил какой-то синий фантом, который понесся по Индии, являясь йогинам на перекрестках. 
> Будда нашей эпохи проявлялся таким образом, какой был уместен для конкретного ученика (группы учеников). И для кого-то это был царевич, отвергший царство ради достижения Освобождения. В монашеских одеждах, с патрой и т.д. А для кого-то другого, в силу его склонностей, Йогин, дающий Дхарму, освобождающую в течении одной жизни. Причем не исключаю, что это могло происходить одновременно.
> 
> Ща меня запинают. Все.


В этом "споре" я настаиваю лишь на том, что буддизм, в том числе и высшие тантры - это учение Будды Шакьямуни. И, как вы Legba, правильно заметили не нужно понятие "Будда Шакьямуни" воспринимать только как царевича из рода Шакьев в монашеских одеждах и с патрой. Обладая Дхармакайей и Самбхогакайей, Будда нашей исторической эпохи учил разных существ на разных уровнях, в том числе высшим тантрам, Дзогчену, и всему тому многообразию учений и методов который пока, благодаря хорошей карме, нам доступен...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> что буддизм, в том числе и высшие тантры - это учение Будды Шакьямуни.


Ага и Тара как йидам, котороя была еще до Будды, это тоже Учение Шакьямуни? Все проявления Самбхогакаи, являющиеся в Тантре самодостаточным и полным путем к освобождению, это все проявления Шакьямуни? Каким образом проявления Падмасамбхавы являются Учением Шакьямуни?

----------


## Налджорпа

> Ага и Тара как йидам, котороя была еще до Будды, это тоже Учение Шакьямуни? Все проявления Самбхогакаи, являющиеся в Тантре самодостаточным и полным путем к освобождению, это все проявления Шакьямуни? Каким образом проявления Падмасамбхавы являются Учением Шакьямуни?


Уважаемый Nirdosh Yogino, в качестве ответа я вам снова приведу цитату Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче, которую выше уже приводил:
" Мы должны понимать, что сам Будда Шакьямуни, *являвшийся в других формах*, был ключевой фигурой в передаче учений Ваджраяны. Это говорится не в обыденном, а в сокровенном смысле. Поэтому, когда мы слышим, что Дзогчен - аспект Ваджраяны - был передан через Гараба Дордже, мы должны знать, что в действительности его источником был Будда Шакьямуни в виде Ваджрасаттвы. И отсюда он был продолжен другими мастерами: сначала Гарабом Дордже, затем различными индийскими мастерами и, наконец, Падмасамбхавой и Вималамитрой.
Наш главный учитель, Будда Шакьямуни, назначил Падмасамбхаву своим главным представителем для преподавания Ваджраяны. Он сказал, что Падмасамбхава является воплощением Тела Будды Амитабхи, воплощением Речи Авалокитешвары и *воплощением Ума самого Будды Шакьямуни*."

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А с Тарой как быть? А вообще вот ключевой фигурой в Ваджраяне как Учении проявленном на Земле это понятно. А вот берем конкретное проявление Самбхогакаи ! полный самодостаточный путь к полной реализации! и тут ключевым будет тот кто проявился. Все без исключения проявления в Ваджраяне проявлены изначально были Буддой Шакьямуни?

----------


## Налджорпа

> А с Тарой как быть? А вообще вот ключевой фигурой в Ваджраяне как Учении проявленном на Земле это понятно. А вот берем конкретное проявление Самбхогакаи ! полный самодостаточный путь к полной реализации! и тут ключевым будет тот кто проявился. Все без исключения проявления в Ваджраяне проявлены изначально были Буддой Шакьямуни?


 По-вашему, Ваджраяна существовала до прихода Будды Шакьямуни?
Мы про нашу грешную Землю говорим, в Будда-сферах, конечно другое дело...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Налджорпа,
ну вот опять... по-вашему все Будды и Бодхисаттвы это проявления одного Будды? 




> Он сказал, что Падмасамбхава является воплощением Тела Будды Амитабхи, воплощением Речи Авалокитешвары и воплощением Ума самого Будды Шакьямуни.


если в Тантре понимать все дословно и буквально можно додуматься непонятно до чего  :Smilie: 

Ом Мани Падме Хум

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> По-вашему, Ваджраяна существовала до прихода Будды Шакьямуни?


Ваджраяна - это Метод, а не изобретение. Метод может быть применим когда угодно и где угодно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> По-вашему, Ваджраяна существовала до прихода Будды Шакьямуни?
> Мы про нашу грешную Землю говорим, в Будда-сферах, конечно другое дело...


До прихода Будды Шакьямуни существовал и Дзогчен в традиции Бон, который признал Падмасамбхава - воплощение Ума самого Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Налджорпа,
> ну вот опять... по-вашему все Будды и Бодхисаттвы это проявления одного Будды?


Ну сложно видимо понять человеку, что чайники это одно и тоже, а не один и тот же чайник.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Иными словами, Ваджрадхара проявляет свою активность в форме Ваджрасаттвы, сам при этом являясь недвижимым олицетворением Махамудры на уровне сущности элементов. Так?


не знаю 

ваджрадхара не проявляет активность, он как проформа, залитая светом. в этом качестве он является ваджрасаттвой. и внутри него активность проявляют несчислимые другие (точечки света, каждая из которых - живое существо) .... как-то так.  



> А это что значит?


это "бред" ) 

как вы, наверно, помните, не все так гладко может быть даже внутри одной семьи, не говоря уже о чем-то бОльшем ....

----------


## Aleksey L.

> В этом "споре" я настаиваю лишь на том, что буддизм, в том числе и высшие тантры - это учение Будды Шакьямуни. И, как вы Legba, правильно заметили не нужно понятие "Будда Шакьямуни" воспринимать только как царевича из рода Шакьев в монашеских одеждах и с патрой. Обладая Дхармакайей и Самбхогакайей, Будда нашей исторической эпохи учил разных существ на разных уровнях, в том числе высшим тантрам, Дзогчену, и всему тому многообразию учений и методов который пока, благодаря хорошей карме, нам доступен...


Будда Шакьямуни учил отвращению. Встретив его сейчас, его прозвали бы сутрическим Буддой. Так что, возможно, вы не совсем правы, настаивая на ложных представлениях. А вот Майтрейя практиковал тантры. 
Но он не Будда. Как и многие татхагаты - не Будда Шакьямуни, так как у них разные пути и плоды (миры).

----------


## Налджорпа

> Будда Шакьямуни учил отвращению. Встретив его сейчас, его прозвали бы сутрическим Буддой. Так что, возможно, вы не совсем правы, настаивая на ложных представлениях. А вот Майтрейя практиковал тантры. 
> Но он не Будда. Как и многие татхагаты - не Будда Шакьямуни, так как у них разные пути и плоды (миры).


Вы сами то поняли, что написали?

----------


## Aleksey L.

вполне

----------


## Legba

> Ага и Тара как йидам, котороя была еще до Будды, это тоже Учение Шакьямуни? Все проявления Самбхогакаи, являющиеся в Тантре самодостаточным и полным путем к освобождению, это все проявления Шакьямуни? Каким образом проявления Падмасамбхавы являются Учением Шакьямуни?


Сурово.  :Smilie: 
1. Общебуддийская версия такова, что Учение предидущего Будды исчерпывается к приходу последующего. И это не только тхераваддинская, но и общемахаянская традиция. И не спрашивайте меня - "а как же бон?!", я не знаю.
2. Тара, как Вы верно заметили, Йдам. Сиречь, пользуясь формулировкой А.Берзина - "персонификация метода". Или, если угодно, вспомните, что "Три Корня" (Гуру, Йидам, Дакини) - суть Три Драгоценности (Будда, Дхарма, Сангха). Практика Тары это Учение (Дхарма). Никто не говорит, что Будда Шакьямуни, открыв Дхарму существам нашей эпохи,_ изобрел нечто новое_. Поэтому да, Тара, как метод достижения освобождения, как Дхарма, могла существовать до Будды Шакьямуни. Но, живи мы в темную кальпу, мы бы просто не узнали о существовании такого метода.
3. Самбхогакайю, извините, воспринимают не все. Большинству, к сожалению, требуется для этого Нирманакайя. Такая как Будда Шакьямуни, или Гуру Падмасамбхава.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, а почему надо все сводить к тому, что проявлялся именно Будда Шакьямуни для передачи методов и наставлений? Под данную доктрину вполне подходит и проявление... к примеру Будды Кашьяпы или любого другого из предыдущих.

Явление же происходило не синхронно по времени (да и это тоже, к конечном смысле, не аргумент), а при разнесении почему именно Будда Шакьямуни? 

Остается лишь безаппеляционное заявление представителей традиции, что это так и не иначе. Хотя в этом ничего плохого нет.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Собственно, а почему надо все сводить к тому, что проявлялся именно Будда Шакьямуни для передачи методов и наставлений? Под данную доктрину вполне подходит и проявление... к примеру Будды Кашьяпы или любого другого из предыдущих.
> 
> Явление же происходило не синхронно по времени (да и это тоже, к конечном смысле, не аргумент), а при разнесении почему именно Будда Шакьямуни?


ИМХО: Так удобнее и проще. Не надо озадачиваться проблемой идентификацией, скажем, некоего "кашьяпизма", да и так ценимая многими традиционнность возникает автоматически, так сказать спонтанно.



> Остается лишь безаппеляционное заявление представителей традиции, что это так и не иначе.


А может быть эти заявления просто попытка защитить Буддизм от превращения в аморфное "нечто", а то и от прямой дискредитации Учения сомнительными нововведениями (примеры, думаю, приводить не надо?).



> Хотя в этом ничего плохого нет.


Кто знает, кто знает...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Налджорпа все же слегка "передернул карты":




> Участники форума, в том числе Нанзед Дордже утверждают, что так-как Шакьямуни-Нирманакая, он не мог передавать учения с уровня Самбхогакайи, через формы йидамов


Я этого не говорил, и не мог, поскольку (как вам уже замечали) исторический Будда Шакьямуни, проповедуя в теле человека, делал это именно и только как нирманакая. Далее традиция в лице Учителей и нингма, и сарма говорит о том, что также Будда осуществлял проповедь с уровня самбхогакаи, и это была тантрическая проповедь. Все так. Но при этом стоит еще раз внимательно перечесть пост Легбы и цитату из Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче. Речь не идет об исторической личности из рода Шакьев. Речь идет о Ваджрасаттве. А вот зачем говорить, что Ваджрасаттва - форма Будды Шакьямуни, нужно спросить у тех, кто так говорит (бесконечно уважаемый мною Тулку Ургьен, например). Думаю, что это всего лишь приём проповеди, искусное средство, дабы не вносить смущенья в умах :Smilie:  подводимых. Ваджрасаттва как таковой не нуждается в обязательной "легитимации" путем постулирования "родства" с царем из рода Шакьев, поскольку на уровне самбхогакаи это не имеет никакого практического смысла.  Самбхогакая никак не может быть проявлением еще чего-либо, кроме как Дхармакаи, поскольку именно в силу этого она и является всеобмъемлющей полнотой всякого проявления :Smilie: . А Дхармакая тем паче не нуждается в имени, знаке и личности. В самом деле - вернитесь к треду о Трех телах Будды :Smilie: . 

Вспомним еще раз Четыре опоры буддиста:




> Дхарма-санграха, LIII. Четыре опоры (catvari pratisaranati, rton pa bzhi) 
> 
> 1. artha-pratisaranata na vyanjana-pratisaranata 
> don la rton par bya yi tshig 'bru la rton par mi bya'o 
> *Опора на значение, а не на букву [Закона].* 
> 
> 2. jnana-pratisaranata na vijnaya-pratisaranata 
> ye shes la rton par bya yi rnam shes la rton par mi bya'o 
> *Опора на непосредственное (интуитивное) знание [Закона], а не на рассудочное (дискурсивное) знание*. 
> ...


2Савельев:
Про Хеллрайзера смешно было :Smilie: .

----------


## Александр С

Напоминает споры вокруг filioque  :Smilie: 




> 2Савельев:
> Про Хеллрайзера смешно было. Однако отмечу: это достаточно безобидная дискуссия, где вас так напугали самаями?))))))))


Это я абстрактно рассуждал на тему гуляющих по сети садхан и наставлений  :Smilie:  Безотносительно обсуждения в этой теме.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Хорошо, убираю про самаи в знак углубления взаимного понимания :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> А вот зачем говорить, что Ваджрасаттва - форма Будды Шакьямуни, нужно спросить у тех, кто так говорит (бесконечно уважаемый мною Тулку Ургьен, например). Думаю, что это всего лишь приём проповеди, искусное средство, дабы не вносить смущенья в умах подводимых.


А по-моему все просто. Вот смотрите, какая выстраивается цепочка.
1. Учение предидущего Будды полностью исчерпалось ко времени прихода нынешнего Будды.
2. Будда нынешнего времени проявился в качестве Нирманакайи как Будда Шакьямуни.
3. Потоки ума не смешиваются. Будды остаются отдельными, а не сливаются в супербульон.
Итак, отсюда мы имеем - в нашу эпоху проявляется  Будда, и его Нирманакайя - это Будда Шакьямуни. 
Логично предположить, что являемые формы Самбхогакайи (к примеру Ваджрасаттва) - также исходят от той же Дхармакайи, что и Нирманакайя - Сидхартха Гаутама. Вроде все стройно. :Confused:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я слышал, что Намкхай Норбу на последнем ретрите сказал: Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А по-моему все просто. Вот смотрите, какая выстраивается цепочка.
> 1. Учение предидущего Будды полностью исчерпалось ко времени прихода нынешнего Будды.
> 2. Будда нынешнего времени проявился в качестве Нирманакайи как Будда Шакьямуни.
> 3. Потоки ума не смешиваются. Будды остаются отдельными, а не сливаются в супербульон.
> Итак, отсюда мы имеем - в нашу эпоху проявляется  Будда, и его Нирманакайя - это Будда Шакьямуни. 
> Логично предположить, что являемые формы Самбхогакайи (к примеру Ваджрасаттва) - также исходят от той же Дхармакайи, что и Нирманакайя - Сидхартха Гаутама. Вроде все стройно.


1. учение Шакьямуни не исчерпалось, следовательно, нынешний Будда еще не пришел
2. Не ясно, с чего бы это? К чему сюда Шакьямуни приписывать? 
3. Умы всех Будд едины в своих качествах. 

следовательно логично предположить, что вне временной оси настоящего, сидит Будда Шакьямуни, его окружают сонмы просветленных существ, бодхисаттв, Видьядхар, держателей Дхармы, обладающих благой кармой находиться там. И отсюда исходить в принятии прибежища перед Буддой Шакьямуни.

----------


## Aleksey L.

в традиции Дзогчен бытует поверье о шести реализованных мудрецах (six munis, realized sages), они таковы: 

Indra Muni - deva realm
Thagzang Muni - asura realm
Shakya Muni - human realm
Rabten Muni - animal realm
Khabar Muni - preta realm 
Chogyal Muni - hell realm

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я слышал, что Намкхай Норбу на недавнем ретрите сказал: Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни.


+1 и не только на этом ретрите.

----------


## Legba

> Я слышал, что Намкхай Норбу на последнем ретрите сказал: Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни.


Ну, коли так, вопрос вообще снимается.

*Уж*, Будда Шакьямуни - и есть Будда нашей эпохи. Других вариантов не предвидится.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, коли так, вопрос вообще снимается.
> 
> *Уж*, Будда Шакьямуни - и есть Будда нашей эпохи. Других вариантов не предвидится.


Исторический Будда-Нирманакайя Шакьямуни, бывший доступным восприятию обычных людей.

Какие проблемы могут быть с проявлениями Самбхогакай Будды Амитабхи в эпоху Будды Шакьямуни для людей, способных к восприятию на уровне Самбхогакайи (а именно в таком виде излагались тантры)?

----------


## Вова Л.

Я немного не следил за темой, но, насколько понял, с Дзогченом разобрались, что это учение было передано Буддой Шакьямуни (в том, или ином виде). А как на счет учений, полученых Тилопой от Ваджрадхары, если он сам говорил, что не имеет человеческого учителя, уподобляя себя этим Будде Шакьямуни? Можно, конечно, предположить, что была передача от Дхармакаи Будды Шакьямуни, но какие для этого основания?




> 1. Общебуддийская версия такова, что Учение предидущего Будды исчерпывается к приходу последующего. И это не только тхераваддинская, но и общемахаянская традиция.


Все-таки общемахаянская точка зрения заключается в том, что Будды и Бодхисаттвы дают учение, когда для этого есть необходимые условия ввиду подходящей кармы жс для его восприятия. Имхо, как-то не по-махаянски считать, что Бодисаттвы сидят и думают "Так, у этих учение еще не исчерпалось - ничего им передавать не буду". Есть способные ученики - есть передача. Тот же Асанга получил передачу от Майтреи. Майтрея тоже эманация Будды Шакьямуни?




> Я слышал, что Намкхай Норбу на последнем ретрите сказал: Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни.


Тут я немного запутался. В вопросах учителю Дзогчен (цитата из которого приводилась и обсуждалась в теме "не возьму в толк"), да и в других книгах, на вопрос о том, передавал ли Будда Шакьямуни Дзогчен, ННР долго рассказывает, что передача непосредственно от Шакьямуни не нужна и т.д. и в конце-концов можно сделать вывод, что он Дзогчен не передавал. А теперь говорится, что Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни. Лично я ничего не имею против ни одной из версий, но просто какая-то нестыковка, имхо.  :Confused:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> В вопросах учителю Дзогчен (цитата из которого приводилась и обсуждалась в теме "не возьму в толк"), да и в других книгах, на вопрос о том, передавал ли Будда Шакьямуни Дзогчен, ННР долго рассказывает, что передача непосредственно от Шакьямуни не нужна и т.д. и в конце-концов можно сделать вывод, что он Дзогчен не передавал. А теперь говорится, что Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни. Лично я ничего не имею против ни одной из версий, но просто какая-то нестыковка


Эта "нестыковка", ИМХО, полностью отражает состояние ума учеников, которые, в конечном итоге, победы ради в споре, даже из дхармакаи сделают объект для опоры в своем мнении, чтоб можно было в нее (дхармакаю :Smilie: ) вовремя ткнуть победно пальцем "От тож!"

----------


## Вова Л.

> Эта "нестыковка", ИМХО, полностью отражает состояние ума учеников, которые, в конечном итоге, победы ради в споре, даже из дхармакаи сделают объект для опоры в своем мнении, чтоб можно было в нее (дхармакаю) вовремя ткнуть победно пальцем "От тож!"


Ответ не понял  :Confused:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Тут я немного запутался. В вопросах учителю Дзогчен (цитата из которого приводилась и обсуждалась в теме "не возьму в толк"), да и в других книгах, на вопрос о том, передавал ли Будда Шакьямуни Дзогчен, ННР долго рассказывает, что передача непосредственно от Шакьямуни не нужна и т.д. и в конце-концов можно сделать вывод, что он Дзогчен не передавал. А теперь говорится, что Гараб Дордже - эманация Будды Шакьямуни. Лично я ничего не имею против ни одной из версий, но просто какая-то нестыковка, имхо.


Просматривал недавно наиболее интересные ветки в разделе "Дзогчен". Эта тема одна из самых популярных и будоражит умы нескольких поколений форумчан. Можете сами посмотреть.

В сущности, какая разница был ли Гараб Дордже эманацией Шакьямуни или нет? Был ли Падмасамбхава эманацией Амитабхи или кого-то еще? Что это меняет по существу? НИЧЕГО! 

Важно то, чему учили эти великие Гуру, приводит ли это Учение к Освобождению и выходу за пределы обусловленности сансарой? Каким образом следовать Учителю и применять Учение на практике, чтобы обрести реализацию? Вот что действительно важно, а не кто кого эманировал, простите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Не вполне согласен с предидущим оратором. :Smilie: 
Это довольно важно. О том, что кто-то достиг реализации, практикуя "вот это", мы можем знать только от заинтересованных участников процесса. Мнение которых, очевидно, не вполне объективно. 
Посему *источник* передачи становится важным. 
В противном случае - чем вам Саи Баба не Гуру? Вон, чудеса творит, предметики материализует. И вообще, он Бог. Я на их сайте читал. :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> В сущности, какая разница был ли Гараб Дордже эманацией Шакьямуни или нет? Был ли Падмасамбхава эманацией Амитабхи или кого-то еще? Что это меняет по существу? НИЧЕГО! 
> 
> Важно то, чему учили эти великие Гуру, приводит ли это Учение к Освобождению и выходу за пределы обусловленности сансарой? Каким образом следовать Учителю и применять Учение на практике, чтобы обрести реализацию? Вот что действительно важно, а не кто кого эманировал, простите.


Все в конечном итоге сводится к доверию тому, или иному учителю и считает ли он данную практику полезной, ведущей к осовбождению и т.д., а не к тому, кем и от кого она была получена. Но, имхо, есть некоторое изменение в подаче информации Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - раньше говорилось, что Будда Шакьямуни - это не актер, принимающий разные облики для передачи, а сейчас - немного подругому. Выглядит, как изменение линии партии  :Smilie: . Ну да вобщем-то это все не так и важно.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Посему *источник* передачи становится важным.


Кто ж спорит. Источник равно как и Линия Передачи, безусловно, важны. Но речь немного не о том.

Один и тот же вопрос можно поставить по разному и получить разные ответы. Например, является ли Дзогчен буддийским учением? Один ответ. Является ли Дзогчен учением Будды Шакьямуни? Ответ может быть другим.

"И здесь очень важно иметь в виду следующее. Прежде всего, не столь уж важно, является Дзогчен буддийским Учением или нет. Самое главное — знать, является ли он ключом к выходу за пределы нашего ограниченного двойственного состояния. А это связано вовсе не с методами, которые могут быть чисто бонскими или нингмапинскими, или какими-то еще, а с главным принципом учения Дзогчен. К тому же этот вопрос совсем необязательно должен быть ограничен только Дзогченом — он может быть справедлив и для других Учений. 

Например, когда мы говорим о буддизме в целом, необходимо понимать, что все рамки отдельных школ созданы людьми. Дзэн, Тхеравада, Тантра, Дзогчен — все эти школы можно объяснять по-разному, но каждый из способов объяснения связан с той или иной личностью, с тем, что каждый конкретный человек чувствовал, думал, во что он верил. Что же касается принципа Учения, то мы, например, знаем, что Будда никогда не создавал никаких школ. Но люди не хотят этого понимать. Каждый представитель рода человеческого имеет свои ограничения, и поэтому всеми доступными средствами, всеми способами, которые только можно представить, старается втиснуть Учение в собственные рамки. Когда мы говорим о той или иной школе, то речь всегда идет о том, что объясняется с учетом ее ограничений. Так что Учение может существовать на многих уровнях, во многих традициях. Действительно, учение Дзогчен можно найти в традиции Бонпо, но это совсем не означает, что Дзогчен — это Бонпо. Главное здесь, что Дзогчен — это принцип Учения, ключ к преодолению наших ограничений." (Из статьи "Дзогчен и Дзен").

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Все в конечном итоге сводится к доверию тому, или иному учителю и считает ли он данную практику полезной, ведущей к освобождению и т.д., а не к тому, кем и от кого она была получена. Но, имхо, есть некоторое изменение в подаче информации Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - раньше говорилось, что Будда Шакьямуни - это не актер, принимающий разные облики для передачи, а сейчас - немного подругому. Выглядит, как изменение линии партии . Ну да вобщем-то это все не так и важно.


Никаких изменений я не заметил. Будда Шакьямуни - не актер в том смысле, что он не перелетал из одной деревни в другую или из одной страны в другую, подобно Мадонне, и не устраивал там представления. Здесь посвящение Калачакры, там посвящение Гухьясамаджи. 

Будда физически мог находится в Варанаси или Раджагрихе, и в этот же самый момент учить нагов или дэвов или учить бодхисаттв Ваджраяне в одном из измерений самбхогакаи, проявляясь в любом образе, разрушая тем самым привычные нам представления о времени и пространстве.

----------


## Dondhup

Один и тот же вопрос можно поставить по разному и получить разные ответы. Например, является ли Дзогчен буддийским учением? Один ответ. Является ли Дзогчен учением Будды Шакьямуни? Ответ может быть другим.
----------
Прямо как знаменитый коан о собаке  :Smilie: 
Ответ квалифицированного Учителя определяется состоянием ума вопрошающего  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Чоки Нима Ринпоче. Единство Махамудры и Дзогчена. — М.: Рангджунг Еше Гомде Израиль (Рангджунг Еше Гомде Рашен), 2006. — 255 с.*




> "Учения Ваджраяны, или тайная мантра, не будет преподаваться всеми буддами, а только нынешним Буддой Шакьямуни. Ни один из будущих будд этой кальпы не будет учить колеснице Тайной Мантра, так что нельзя даже надеяться получить ее в одной из будущих жизней".


*
Патрул Ринпоче. Слова моего всеблагого учителя. Устные наставления по предварительным практикам учения Дзогчен лонгчен нингтиг. — Пер. с англ. — СПб.: Уддияна, 2004. — 536 с.*




> Ниже дано краткое описание трех линий передачи, как их понимают в великом тайном учении школы нингма: трех разделов внутренних тантр в целом и, в частности, того, каким образом до нас дошли традиции кама и тэрма учения нингтиг.
> 
> *Линия прямой передачи будд, идущая от ума к уму*
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни обрел полное просветление неисчислимые кальпы тому назад. Вслед за тем он явил свои дхармакаю, самбхогакаю и нирманакаю, приняв облик Самантабхадры, будд пяти семейств и великого Ваджрадхары в чистых высших мирах богов. Кроме того, он явил свою нирманакаю — будд шести семейств в шести мирах живых существ. Все эти [проявления] изрекли непостижимое количество учений, соответствующих различным способностям живых существ.
> В самовозникшей чистой стране Огмин Тугпо Копа изначальный будда [Самантабхадра] проповедал высшее из бесчисленных учений, именуемое Осал дзогпа ченпо, своим последователям — пятерым буддам-самбхогакаям, его собственным проявлениям. Он передавал это учение не словами, а благословениями своего ума. Далее эту традицию путем передачи изначальной мудрости получили Ваджрасаттва и другие, и ее стали называть передачей будд, идущей от ума к уму.
> 
> *Линия символической передачи видьядхар*
> 
> ...

----------

